# BRP winter series 2011/2012 !!!



## BudBartos

Well Here are the race dates for the 2011/2012 BRP indoor winter series.

There will be one class this winter!! The Lipo class with the same rules we have been running this past summer with one change Bodies will be any BRP stock car body ( No GTP, Por, Wedge, Saleen ect)
Don't PANIC if You only have a brushed 370 4 cell setup You can still run it in this new class till 2012. Same 10/48 gearing ( that setup is just slightly slower that the lipo) but will still allow You to race.

Here is the main reason for going to one class Lipo. The 2/3A cells are hard to get, they require alot of work to maintain and keep preformance up. ( trust Me I was the last one that wanted to switch to Lipo but after using them is summer they are 100% better than the 2/3 A packs, I have run one pack the whole summer never removed from car and there is no maintainence schedule that must be preformed)

Also with turnouts down One class will allow us to set up heats based on performance. We will run 5 min qualifiers 10 min A main there will be one bump up from the B main to the A, C main to B ect. Of course ribbons for all mains. So You could be last in qualifing bump up and win the A !!! the Lipo packs will run 15 to 20 min on one charge.

Hope We can continue the FUN so come out and make it happen :thumbsup:

Dates: Freddies Hobbies dates Sept 24 first race and summer awards, Oct 22, Nov 5 and 19, Dec 17, Jan 21, Feb 18 march 24 fig8/roadoval and awards.

NORCAR at the gate: Oct 8, Dec 3, Jan 7, Feb 4, Mar 3 Two of the gate races will be on the road course dates announced later.

Lipo basic rules
*LiPo 3100Kv Brushless Class *

*Motor *– BRP 3100Kv Brushless Motor
*Battery* – 2s, 20c, 800mAh LiPo 
Battery choices
- *Sky LiPo (preferred battery)*
- Gens Lipo
- Turnigy LiPo
- Zippy LiPo
Battery must be in factory shrink wrap with visible markings identifying pack specs.

*ESC:*
Any 1/18th speed control set at *0 degrees of timing*
Acceptable ESC’s
- *HobbyWing 25A 1/18th speed control (preferred ESC)*
- HobbyWing 18A 1/18th
- Tekin Mini Rage
- Castel Creations Mamba 1/18th Sport or Pro

*Gearing:*
Pinion = 10 tooth BRP press on 
Spur = 48 tooth BRP
Rear Tire max OD is 1.400

*Body:*
Any *BRP* body stock car body ( No wedge, B mod, Por, GTP ect.
Spoiler – No more than 3/4" tall from trunk lid. 3 7/8" wide Max. 

*Protest:*
To ensure all racers are legal. At the end of a heat you can protest a racers run. 
Process of Protest:
1. Approach Race Director with protest of racer and $10 
2. Race Director will check protested racers ESC via computer link
a. If racer is found to have greater than 0 degrees of timing, or other non-legal attribute – the run is disqualified and thrown out. $10 is returned to the racer who protested
b. If racer is found to be legal – the $10 is awarded to that racer


----------



## Micro_Racer

Thanks for posting the dates, can't wait for the winter series!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

BUD,should the Oct 5th be the 8th?


----------



## Chaz955i

BudBartos said:


> Well Here are the race dates for the 2011/2012 BRP indoor winter series.
> 
> There will be one class this winter!! The Lipo class with the same rules we have been running this past summer with one change Bodies will be any BRP stock car body ( No GTP, Por, Wedge, Saleen ect)
> Don't PANIC if You only have a brushed 370 4 cell setup You can still run it in this new class till 2012. Same 10/48 gearing ( that setup is just slightly slower that the lipo) but will still allow You to race.
> 
> Here is the main reason for going to one class Lipo. The 2/3A cells are hard to get, they require alot of work to maintain and keep preformance up. ( trust Me I was the last one that wanted to switch to Lipo but after using them is summer they are 100% better than the 2/3 A packs, I have run one pack the whole summer never removed from car and there is no maintainence schedule that must be preformed)
> 
> Also with turnouts down One class will allow us to set up heats based on performance. We will run 5 min qualifiers 10 min A main there will be one bump up from the B main to the A, C main to B ect. Of course ribbons for all mains. So You could be last in qualifing bump up and win the A !!! the Lipo packs will run 15 to 20 min on one charge.
> 
> Hope We can continue the FUN so come out and make it happen :thumbsup:
> 
> Dates: Freddies Hobbies dates Sept 24 first race and summer awards, Oct 22, Nov 5 and 19, Dec 17, Jan 21, Feb 18 march 24 fig8/roadoval and awards.
> 
> NORCAR at the gate: Oct 5, Dec 3, Jan 7, Feb 4, Mar 3 Two of the gate races will be on the road course dates announced later.
> 
> Lipo basic rules
> *LiPo 3100Kv Brushless Class *
> 
> *Motor *– BRP 3100Kv Brushless Motor
> *Battery* – 2s, 20c, 800mAh LiPo
> Battery choices
> - *Sky LiPo (preferred battery)*
> - Gens Lipo
> - Turnigy LiPo
> - Zippy LiPo
> Battery must be in factory shrink wrap with visible markings identifying pack specs.
> 
> *ESC:*
> Any 1/18th speed control set at *0 degrees of timing*
> Acceptable ESC’s
> - *HobbyWing 25A 1/18th speed control (preferred ESC)*
> - HobbyWing 18A 1/18th
> - Tekin Mini Rage
> - Castel Creations Mamba 1/18th Sport or Pro
> 
> *Gearing:*
> Pinion = 10 tooth BRP press on
> Spur = 48 tooth BRP
> Rear Tire max OD is 1.400
> 
> *Body:*
> Any *BRP* body stock car body ( No wedge, B mod, Por, GTP ect.
> Spoiler – No more than 3/4" tall from trunk lid. 3 7/8" wide Max.
> 
> *Protest:*
> To ensure all racers are legal. At the end of a heat you can protest a racers run.
> Process of Protest:
> 1. Approach Race Director with protest of racer and $10
> 2. Race Director will check protested racers ESC via computer link
> a. If racer is found to have greater than 0 degrees of timing, or other non-legal attribute – the run is disqualified and thrown out. $10 is returned to the racer who protested
> b. If racer is found to be legal – the $10 is awarded to that racer


Cool. Makes it a lot easier for some of the guys like me, who don't run the whole series, to know what is needed track to track and larger fields per class is a great thing. Looking forward to those road events. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud
Sent you a pm


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud
> Sent you a pm


Did not get it ?


----------



## BudBartos

Donald Deutsch said:


> BUD,should the Oct 5th be the 8th?


Yes thanks changed it.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

resent pm Bud :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz

Will the gearing for the Gate races be changed to 10/45


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Will the gearing for the Gate races be changed to 10/45


Depends on size of track.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have 5 new 3100kv motors (not the Tacon) left over from this summers bulk purchase. I will let them go for $10 each. If you need a motor for the upcoming series, this is a great deal!


----------



## Bigron

*Winter series 2012*

Hey, Guys I would like to join you for the winter series. For the Lipo class can I purchase needed items at track or should I order from Hobbypartz ?


----------



## BudBartos

Bigron said:


> Hey, Guys I would like to join you for the winter series. For the Lipo class can I purchase needed items at track or should I order from Hobbypartz ?


 
COOL :thumbsup: If You have the brushless speed control I think Micro has some batteries and motors.


----------



## Bigron

*Parts*

Thanks Bud , I do have a tekin mini rage. I will check with Micro. Thanks


----------



## martian 710

Logan and I are going to try to make it to the first winter series race. All depends on when Logan's roller hockey tournament gets done. He has to goalie 4 games that morning and it's going to be about a 3 hour drive back to Freddie's. 
Micro,
I'll take 2 of the 3100kv motors if you still have them.
Hope to see everyone in a couple of weeks!!!
Brett


----------



## BudBartos

Sweet We need more racers :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool stuff at NORCAR - once again a club!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337418


----------



## midgetracer81

Is the tacon 3100 compareable to the motors your running


----------



## Micro_Racer

midgetracer81 said:


> Is the tacon 3100 compareable to the motors your running


Yes - we have tested both motors. They are the same :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

First BRP winter series race is fast approching ! Be there on Sept 24 racing starts at 5:00 :wave:

Come early and watch the 1/4 scale race out on the big track or if your close to the gate there is a robot battle going on.


----------



## BudBartos

Weather forecast for saturday is cool and rain. Perfect for indoor racing.
Hope to see You all at Freddies hobbies


----------



## Micro_Racer

What time does racing start?


----------



## BudBartos

5:00 sharp !!!!!


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

BudBartos said:


> 5:00 sharp !!!!!


5ish


----------



## Bigron

*Newbie ?*

Crazy question , Will the 10 tooth pinion gear from the 370 motor fit on the brushless tacon 3100? It seems a little tight .


----------



## BudBartos

Bigron said:


> Crazy question , Will the 10 tooth pinion gear from the 370 motor fit on the brushless tacon 3100? It seems a little tight .


It will fit.


----------



## BudBartos

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> 5ish


Thats right 5 ish if it's not raining right.


----------



## Bigron

Thanks Bud


----------



## BudBartos

Looks to be a cold day and rainy day sat. Hope to see You all at the races :wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Rack is packed full of BRP goodies!!!!

Need something that I usually don't have on the rack please let Me know :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz

I heard all esc's will be checked before we race to make sure their legal no timing don't forget to check the rental it was fast last time out.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Freddie and Bud for a great night of racing. Congratulations to all the trophy winners, and to all the participants in the summer series. Lets make the winter series a great one too.
Don


----------



## Bigron

*Fun night of racing*

Thanks Freddie for a great facility for racing and thanks to Bruce, Bud, & Micro for your help. On another note, I am not a cigarette smoker and do not enjoy the smell of second hand smoke. Unfortunately, after a race I go home with a severe headache. I will try to sit closer to the front area, but that's not always possible. So I'm asking James J and Bob B, would you please do your smoking outside the building and away from the door.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes that is a good idea Ron !!!!!! I noticed it but was too busy to say anything.

Thanks to all that came out, I felt the new 1 class setup worked out pretty well.

I will post pictures of summer series winners later.


----------



## Easy

I did this a while ago. We were talking about this last night. Here they are again.

I weighed the batteries.

Team scream 4 cell pack
97.5 g
3.44 oz

Sky lipo
49.7 g
1.75 oz

Difference of 47.8 g or 1.69 oz.


----------



## BudBartos

thanks Don I'm running about 1 1/2 oz under My battery


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks Don I'm running about 1 1/2 oz under My battery


----------



## Crusty

Is the weight difference that critical? At first it seemed to be on dirt, then everyone adjusted. Now almost no one adds extra weight.


----------



## BudBartos

Thats the key adjusted. If You just through the lipo in good luck. I have softend the front end , rear damper and adjust tweek. Put it in and slowly take weight off if Your car is hooked up.


----------



## Crusty

Did all that except the tweek. Mine seemed to be good.


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Thanks Don I'm running about 1 1/2 oz under My battery


That is the same as mine in the main last night. (1.44 oz. less)
Don


----------



## BudBartos

Next race is at the gate. Mark Your calanders for Oct 8th Racing starts at 5:00 and it is on the big oval.


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Next race is at the gate. Mark Your calanders for Oct 8th Racing starts at 5:00 and it is on the big oval.


I plan to be there! What spur gear will we run?


----------



## DMiz

I heard the track will be shorter so we can run 48 spur and not have to change.


----------



## BudBartos

OK just go with the 48 :thumbsup: I thought it would be big track since Hooters cup is going to be there soon.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> OK just go with the 48 :thumbsup: I thought it would be big track since Hooters cup is going to be there soon.



We're gonna have a track that's approx. 60' from the tip of the ice to tip of the ice.
approx. 15' from edge of ice to outside perimeter boards.

See everyone there


----------



## ghoulardi

Hmmm... Hooter's Cup, I'm guessin' that would be a Double D.


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> Hmmm... Hooter's Cup, I'm guessin' that would be a Double D.


bigger...


----------



## BudBartos

Anyone have a Hudy slot car tire truer ??


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> bigger...


 I've heard the biggest is a Zebra:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## jamesj

i was wondering is it possible to take down the inside walls so everyone can see the turns better..... its just a thought


----------



## Micro_Racer

October 8th is the next points race at NORCAR. We will have a novice class, so bring out your son/daughters! Trophies for novice supplied by Power Push!


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> i was wondering is it possible to take down the inside walls so everyone can see the turns better..... its just a thought


 How about the out side walls


----------



## Tread1

We could cut off the roof and have more light!


----------



## Easy

Anyone know anything about Hyperion chargers? I am having trouble with mine and could use some help. 702i NET3 AD.
On start up, instead of showing memory position, shows a line of small triangles........
Don


----------



## Easy

Never mind, it started working again. Must have wanted a rest.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.....enjoy


----------



## Easy

Thanks Micro, appreciate all your efforts.


----------



## BudBartos

OK Just talked with Chuck and they will be having meatball sadwiches and Hot dogs at the gate Sat so come Hungry.

I also thing doors open at 12:00 SG1 will have to confirm that. So to all those that need practice and time to set up Your car there You go :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Hoping We can get at least 20 racers


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> OK Just talked with Chuck and they will be having meatball sadwiches and Hot dogs at the gate Sat so come Hungry.
> 
> I also thing doors open at 12:00 SG1 will have to confirm that. So to all those that need practice and time to set up Your car there You go :thumbsup:


We'll open up at noon and racing at 5pm.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good food, fun track, lots of folks coming out - should be a good time! Remember we will have a novice class....so bring out your son's, daughter's for a fun day....


----------



## CarbonJoe

Any rentals available for Novice class? Might let one or both of my daughters give it a go.


----------



## Crusty

I'll loan my stock brushed BRP car to a novice at no charge. You furnish your own radio, I'll furnish the car, batteries, and spare parts. Let me know before Friday evening so I have time to cycle batteries!


----------



## BudBartos

I have the good old rental truck !!!
Think My other car is already rented to Ron M ?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Crusty - bring the novice ride, I think I have an old radio we can put in it. I think we may have a few "walk-in" folks who may want to "try one out"! Over the past few weeks several people have come to NORCAR to check the track out. A few said they would return on the 8th to see the BRP cars run! I will have an old car ready for them to try....

Bud - bring a few kits - just in case we get a few new drivers


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Crusty - bring the novice ride, I think I have an old radio we can put in it. I think we may have a few "walk-in" folks who may want to "try one out"! Over the past few weeks several people have come to NORCAR to check the track out. A few said they would return on the 8th to see the BRP cars run! I will have an old car ready for them to try....
> 
> Bud - bring a few kits - just in case we get a few new drivers


We have not had this many New racers in some time :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> We have not had this many New racers in some time :thumbsup:


Must be due to the cheap Chinese parts, constantly changing rules, and exploding LiPos.


----------



## BudBartos

CarbonJoe said:


> Must be due to the cheap Chinese parts, constantly changing rules, and exploding LiPos.


??? Yes ??? could be.


----------



## DMiz

I will be bringing my son to run novice,the only car I have ready in my brushless road car for him,I turned down the throttle to like 35 percent hope this ok to run,someone let me know if not.


----------



## Crusty

Micro_Racer said:


> Crusty - bring the novice ride, I think I have an old radio we can put in it. I think we may have a few "walk-in" folks who may want to "try one out"! Over the past few weeks several people have come to NORCAR to check the track out. A few said they would return on the 8th to see the BRP cars run! I will have an old car ready for them to try....
> 
> Bud - bring a few kits - just in case we get a few new drivers


I'll get it ready and bring it!


----------



## BudBartos

That should be fine.


----------



## CarbonJoe

DMiz said:


> I will be bringing my son to run novice,the only car I have ready in my brushless road car for him,I turned down the throttle to like 35 percent hope this ok to run,someone let me know if not.


I think 34 percent is the limit. :wave:

If my car is too slow compared to Wayne's car, can I add timing in the ESC?


----------



## BudBartos

Joe >> No but We are going to check all those that were not at the first race to see if there at 0


----------



## Easy

Don't know if I will make it. Looks like I will be tied up most of Sat. playing catch up after all the rainy weather we have had.


----------



## ghoulardi

Looks like I'm gonna miss another one. Wire is out but the finger is still too sore to hold a radio. Major bummer dude !


----------



## BudBartos

Hang your radio with a strap of some sort to take the weight off ?
Do that catch up next week still going to be nice Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Easy

Would love to, but have 3 weeks worth to catch up, and a new week just brings more.
Tried doing some extra today, and promptly had to give up, ground too soft still......


----------



## Micro_Racer

Built the track tonight - nice large oval with new ice....Ohhh and one board down the center - so you should have no problem seeing your car!!!


----------



## Crusty

Micro, I have the car ready. I left a personal transponder in it. Batteries are being cycled now.


----------



## sg1

Tang..

Will you have your VTA Saturday too?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Crusty said:


> I'll loan my stock brushed BRP car to a novice at no charge. You furnish your own radio, I'll furnish the car, batteries, and spare parts. Let me know before Friday evening so I have time to cycle batteries!


Yes please!


----------



## sg1

Any mini latemodels coming...
I heard a few may be coming out!


----------



## barryjcm

sg1 said:


> Any mini latemodels coming...
> I heard a few may be coming out!


i would love to but im trying to get my off road mini going in akron once that get going its ON!:wave:


----------



## sg1

Bud,

You have $$$$$$$$$$$!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

SG1 You saved the day :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I will have kits at the race they are $90.00 with 10% of that going to support the gate.


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Tang..
> 
> Will you have your VTA Saturday too?


no motor!!! sorry


----------



## Crusty

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes please!


You got it! micro has offered a radio if you don't have a spare. I'm Ross, most of the BRP guys know me. I plan to be there around 3.


----------



## Crusty

TangTester said:


> no motor!!! sorry


What kind and size motor do you need? I have some laying around.


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> no motor!!! sorry


You can run whatever you want!
I'm thinking there will be a break out rule


----------



## old_dude

Bud:
I will run a rental if it is available.

Ron


----------



## BudBartos

old_dude said:


> Bud:
> I will run a rental if it is available.
> 
> Ron


I got it all ready for You !!!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

My daughters had a great time. We may have a couple of new RC racers. Thanks to Bud for the use of the rental truck.


----------



## BudBartos

Great day of racing !!! Had a good turnout with 17 BRP and 7 Novice and it was 85 degrees out so I'm sure some didn't show since it was so nice out. Thanks To all that did!!!
The novice class was a blast to watch and all the Kids loved those tropies Thanks Tony of Power push :thumbsup:
There will be some things checked at the next race at freddies :drunk::tongue: 

Thanks to the crew at the gate and the food again was great Chuck :thumbsup:


----------



## DMiz

Yeah I had a great race tonight really liked the way I finished in the truck class but couldn't be happier for my son, first time ever really touching a RC car and finishes third,thanks to PowerPush for the trophy,my son has not stopped talking about it,he had a great time.Dave


----------



## jamesj

i found the problem with the charger i need to find a lipo connecter for my charger


----------



## Micro_Racer

It's great to see the novice class grow! Each novice driver was so excited to race and get the cool trophies donated by Power Push!!! My daughter had a great time!

Congrat's to Dave - he put a smack down on the field....Nice Job Don D, got the bump up to the B, Bruce got the bump to the A!!!

I need to find the MoJo Dave has in his car


----------



## TangTester

I heard tha Dave soaks his motor in BBQ sauce before the race


----------



## Easy

Maybe spices up his batteries in pulled pork???


----------



## CarbonJoe

I know I shouldn't say anything, but he uses some jalapeno to make the motor "hotter".


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think it is the hot mustard sauce he puts on his tires!!


----------



## sg1

It was a great night of racing and eating 

Congrats to all the winners!

I hope Mizer doesn't put his BRP motor in his 1/10 truck, we'd be in trouble........


----------



## Mackin

Good times last night, Hope everybody had a good time. Come out next week and check out the Hooters oval series on Sat.

chuck


----------



## DMiz

Why do I get this feeling my car will be dissected the next race,just make sure it's after the first heat so I can collect some money when found legal.


----------



## BudBartos

Then You better take that one You were running out  and drain the BBQ sauce out of it


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site..... enjoy


----------



## barryjcm

*pm*

micro you got pm

also does anyone have aextra track loop box they could sell?


----------



## sg1

Tang,

Your WGT body is in and "special lube" you requested....

also,

I had to replace 4 fasteners, bumper, and 1 body mount after you "tried" my truck.....

Luv,
Wayne


----------



## CarbonJoe

barryjcm said:


> also does anyone have aextra track loop box they could sell?


Did Steve from Classic sell his stuff?

Check the For Sale threads here and on RCTech.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Your WGT body is in and "special lube" you requested....


What weight is KY?



sg1 said:


> I had to replace 4 fasteners, bumper, and 1 body mount after you "tried" my truck.....


He was just practicing putting you into the wall.


----------



## DMiz

BudBartos said:


> Then You better take that one You were running out  and drain the BBQ sauce out of it


OK slowed my car down now I think,I promise to only beat the legend and the other BRP greats by 1 lap now instead of 3 lol :wave::tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think we should add weight to each race winner. I think a pound should slow you down to the rest of the field :wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Or a target lap time with breakout like we did before with VTA. Faster than the breakout time and your lap doesn't count.


----------



## DMiz

Micro_Racer said:


> I think we should add weight to each race winner. I think a pound should slow you down to the rest of the field :wave:  :thumbsup:


I added a half oz before the 3rd heat and got faster, a pound might mean I win by 10 laps.


----------



## DMiz

CarbonJoe said:


> Or a target lap time with breakout like we did before with VTA. Faster than the breakout time and your lap doesn't count.


My 4.994 lap wow should be the Breakout time:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

There will be some checks and changes ????


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Tang,
> 
> Your WGT body is in and "special lube" you requested....
> 
> also,
> 
> I had to replace 4 fasteners, bumper, and 1 body mount after you "tried" my truck.....
> 
> Luv,
> Wayne


Sorry about that, why does that the truck drive wierd? Is it the stagger in the rear tires? 

Will you be at the track on Friday? Is there any VTA bodies there?
Tang


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> Sorry about that, why does that the truck drive wierd? Is it the stagger in the rear tires?
> 
> Will you be at the track on Friday? Is there any VTA bodies there?
> Tang


I think my radio is taking a crap.... the stearing wasn't good feeling..lol..

anyway,

I'll be there Friday. As for VTA bodies, nope.


----------



## Tread1

Pat,
I've got a painted parma mustang body thats never been mounted,you are welcome to it if you want it.


----------



## Chaz955i

Tread1 said:


> Pat,
> I've never been mounted,you are welcome to it if you want it.


Wow, just Wow


----------



## TangTester

Tread1 said:


> Pat,
> I've got a painted parma mustang body thats never been mounted,you are welcome to it if you want it.


what color?


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe all black or salmon !!!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

How does that old saying go? Once you go black....

Seen on a T-Shirt
Salmon. The other pink meat.


----------



## Tread1

TangTester said:


> what color?


Richard Petty blue and red


----------



## BudBartos

Don D >> PM check


----------



## ghoulardi

Woo hoo ! Should be able to make the next race!


----------



## DMiz

ghoulardi said:


> Woo hoo ! Should be able to make the next race! :


Be ready to have your car fully inspected,if mine is everyone's should be lol:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Be ready to have your car fully inspected,if mine is everyone's should be lol:thumbsup:


They will be :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget next Sat is the 3rd race of the winter series. This one is at Freddies Hobbies with racing starting at 5:00.

Be there :wave:

Mark H >> I have Your Birthday present :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

OK sounds like Mark H will be able to join in the Fun this Sat. Hope We get a good turnout :thumbsup:
If anyone needs anything special let Me know. I'll be there about 3:00 or so :wave:

We will have a short drivers meeting before the race.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bad timing... also a club points race at the Gate at 5pm.


----------



## barryjcm

*brp cars?*

can the cars run on dirt oval?and is there anything special i would need to do to them? thanks Barry


----------



## BudBartos

barryjcm said:


> can the cars run on dirt oval?and is there anything special i would need to do to them? thanks Barry


If it's hard pack and clean I have heard of those running them on clay. Don't really know how they would work?


----------



## barryjcm

BudBartos said:


> If it's hard pack and clean I have heard of those running them on clay. Don't really know how they would work?


ok soon as we get some runs down here maybe if the track grows we can run them


----------



## Donald Deutsch

_I will have a fresh supply of Niftech with me Sat. Still 10.00 a bottle. Just picked it up today._


----------



## Micro_Racer

Can't wait for some good racing tomorrow!!! See everyone at Freddies...


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Can't wait for some good racing tomorrow!!! See everyone at Freddies...


 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Easy

Thanks to Bud and Freddie for a fun night.....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Good night for me. I won the B and bumped to the A.


----------



## BudBartos

Yes FUN ?? Sorry I was in a bad mood :drunk: Thanks all for coming out.

Those that came late if Your going to be late call and sign up. You will not race next time if You just stroll in at any time.


----------



## jamesj

i won 2nd place in the b main if only i won 1st in the b man i would have bumped up to the a main...............


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> i won 2nd place in the b main if only i won 1st in the b man i would have bumped up to the a main...............


This is true !! You do keep improving :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a p.m.


----------



## lephturn

Joesin for some new BRP vids. Hear you guys have some newer tracks you are running on. 

Bud ... I got to put in a order in a few weeks. All of My BRP and rest of RC stuff burnt up with my house Good Friday Morning and now we are in our new to us home. Got to make my own carpet track since its 40+ miles to the nearest track for me... Hmmm I was thinking a 40 X 56 insulated pole barn with 18th scale offroad and BRP oval and Raptor road course.


----------



## barryjcm

*brp*

well i got me one im going to try it at my indoor dirt oval track :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Anyone know if Classic Hobbies is still hosting dirt races?? My son and I raced there years ago, and he was asking.
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

As far as I know, they are closed.


----------



## Easy

Someone told me they closed this spring. Sad.....


----------



## Easy

There is talk of trying some RC at the indoor BMX track my son and his friends opened in Canton. Not sure what will come of it, but anything to promote this sport is welcome.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 Got message all will be ready !!! You PM box is full.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks 





thanks Bud, looking forward to see everyone again,,,,, except tang.....see you all saturday


----------



## BudBartos

Tang does not go to Freddies anymore


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Tang does not go to Freddies anymore


Tang was racing in the A main in WGT today 

You shoulda stop out.... LOOOONG weekend!

105 people, 178 entries!!!!


----------



## TangTester

Thanks SG1 It was a hard fought battle but I did make the main in 10th by 3 tenths, and moved up to 5th when my motor died.. Thanks to Wayne for the help this past weekend. It had been 7 years since I have run a big race.


----------



## Easy

TangTester said:


> Thanks SG1 It was a hard fought battle but I did make the main in 10th by 3 tenths, and moved up to 5th when my motor died.. Thanks to Wayne for the help this past weekend. It had been 7 years since I have run a big race.


Congratulations!! Hope you do well all the time. Keep the sunglasses on.....


----------



## BudBartos

Good job Tang !!!! See You this Sat at Freddies. K-5 caper wants to race You !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Easy

And I went out and had a pair of sunglasses made so I could be just like you!!


----------



## Easy

Easy said:


> And I went out and had a pair of sunglasses made so I could be just like you!!


 OH, and my next body will be all black.....
(miss seeing you at Freddies)


----------



## jamesj

where are the points for the race of oct 22


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> where are the points for the race of oct 22


Micro... What's the problem??


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Micro... What's the problem??


Maybe he was busy painting bathrooms or working the mic?


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> Good job Tang !!!! See You this Sat at Freddies. K-5 caper wants to race You !!!!!!!!!


Sorry There is a club race at the gate


----------



## BudBartos

TangTester said:


> Sorry There is a club race at the gate


OK I will tell Him You didn't want to get beat !!!! Just kidding :thumbsup:

Are You racing the champs?


----------



## Easy

Bud you have a p.m.


----------



## TangTester

BudBartos said:


> OK I will tell Him You didn't want to get beat !!!! Just kidding :thumbsup:
> 
> Are You racing the champs?


 
Dont know about the champs yet


----------



## K-5 CAPER

5 pm start time at freddies??


----------



## K-5 CAPER

heat board get shuffled or no???


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Yes after round 2.


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> heat board get shuffled or no???


Yes but You will have to run lower heat to start. It's OK it's not Your car :drunk:
Heats are set up based as much as possible on results from last race. More heats better off everyone is.
If everyone shows up on time We may hit 3 heats :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

Have you been getting any novice racers at Freddie's?


----------



## BudBartos

?? What do You mean by novice ??  On we did have 7 at the gate.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Points are updated on my web site.


 Thanks Micro.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

speaking of points.... perhaps i missed a post points are based on how many races with how many throw out???...... thanks


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> speaking of points.... perhaps i missed a post points are based on how many races with how many throw out???...... thanks


There are 12 races with 4 through outs. So You still have a chance :thumbsup:

And Yes racing starts at 5:00 sharp.


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> There are 12 races with 4 through outs. So You still have a chance :thumbsup:
> 
> And Yes racing starts at 5:00 sharp.


Freddie gets really po'd if someone is late.......


----------



## DMiz

Does anyone have any 1/10 scale number decals,need a set for my truck for the BRL race next weekend,don't care what numbers.Just bring to Freddie's Saturday.Thanks Dave


----------



## K-5 CAPER

TangTester said:


> Sorry There is a club race at the gate


good luck at the gate saturday, pat....maybe race with you in the upcoming weeks :thumbsup:


----------



## TangTester

k-5 caper said:


> good luck at the gate saturday, pat....maybe race with you in the upcoming weeks :thumbsup:


 
thanks for the warning!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Dave I have a sat of gold number 7's I'll bring Sat.


----------



## BudBartos

See You all about 3:30 !!! I may not make it to the next race so You better stock up on anything You may need.


----------



## lephturn

Bring your video camera >>>>>>>>

gotta see some more BRP action


----------



## Easy

Sorry guys, can';t make it tonight. Got unexpected guests.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

We missed you. I got third in the B this week.


----------



## BudBartos

Great turnout tonight with 16 racers :thumbsup: Thanks all for coming out and doin some racing


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks 4 the ride Bud, had a good time good to be back

Thanks micro 4 all your help also

wow that modified main at charlotte was fun to watch.... even with the commercials/// hope the sprint car 1 is as good


----------



## Micro_Racer

Slow Don - we missed you at the track!

Good racing last night. I noticed less crashing in all the heats! Folks are learning that you need to use your throttle in traffic, and simply running flat punched will only put you and your competitors on their lids :roll eyes:

I have had a few people ask me about set-ups. First, you can't run the same set-up at Freddies and NORCAR. The tracks have a very different level of grip, and are very different in size. 

Freddies is about being smooth in the corners and getting the power down without spinning the rear tires. I see a lot of cars fast for the first 2-3 minutes, then get very loose for the last part of the race. This is because you are abusing the rear tires, and once that Niftech is gone - so is your ability to keep the rear of the car in line! 

At Freddies - be sure to run some weight on the left side of the car. Set your punch control on the ESC lower, to prevent tire spin, and have some left rear tweak (weight) on the T-plate.

Being fast in the straits - starts in the corners! Get ride of the wheel spin, chatter, and rear tire slide - and you will be faster!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are update on my web site.... What a shake up in the points after last nights experiment by Bud!!!


----------



## DMiz

Great time racing last night, even though my diff kept tighning up towards the end of the last qualifier and main,tried a new spring and nut didn't work,time for a total rear rebuild,maybe I will have my machine shop at work build me a complete modified rear end non BRP since other people are running non stock.And yes I seemed to be shown no love last night so I will Make it Happen next time out.


----------



## Easy

Sure missed racing last night. Got part way there and got a call that we had visitors. Had to turn around and return home. Bummer.....


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Great time racing last night, even though my diff kept tighning up towards the end of the last qualifier and main,tried a new spring and nut didn't work,time for a total rear rebuild,maybe I will have my machine shop at work build me a complete modified rear end non BRP since other people are running non stock.And yes I seemed to be shown no love last night so I will Make it Happen next time out.


What Now Who is not using approved stuff  Just rat them out and I will take care of it. I was yelling MAKE IT HAPPEN but nobody did. It was a pretty fun main to watch. Proved one thing 370 4 cell is too slow comparied to the 3100 Lipo.


----------



## Micro_Racer

My car is 100% stock BRP parts!

I too had a problem with my diff getting tighter during a run. I ended up setting the diff and glueing the nut in place (thanks Don for that tip). I changed my nut and spring. I think the issue is the new rear tires I put on did not have enough clearance for the bearings inner ring to spin. I took a counter sink bit and made the counter sink larger. That seems to work. 

Rember the rules are simple - if BRP doesn't have it on the rack, it's not a legal part!


----------



## martian 710

******


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> What Now Who is not using approved stuff  Just rat them out and I will take care of it. I was yelling MAKE IT HAPPEN but nobody did. It was a pretty fun main to watch. Proved one thing 370 4 cell is too slow comparied to the 3100 Lipo.


Should have put your lipo in it.


----------



## BudBartos

martian 710 said:


> Should have put your lipo in it.


Good idea and I would have rolled on the throttle. That would be way fast.


----------



## Micro_Racer

next race Nov. 19th at Freddies - we have 24 racers who have raced over the past 4 races - let's see if we can get them all at once!!!!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> next race Nov. 19th at Freddies - we have 24 racers who have raced over the past 4 races - let's see if we can get them all at once!!!!


That would be nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud... is there a motor claim rule??? If were going slower with the motors and speedos....i see a motor out there i want :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Yes there now is it is $20.00 But I don't think We can allow it yet until more motors hit the shores from the great CHINA. 

I will have Your car setup and ready for Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks bud..... same person messing with stuff,,,,needs to stop


----------



## DougK

Has there been any novices racers, been thinking of letting my 6 and 7 year olds give it a try?


Doug


----------



## BudBartos

Doug >> Have not had any at Freddies this season had 7 at the gate. If We get 3 We can run them.


----------



## DMiz

My son would run if needed.


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> My son would run if needed.


There You go that would be 3 !!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Rember the rules are simple - if BRP doesn't have it on the rack, it's not a legal part![/QUOTE]


Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## ghoulardi

Can parts "off the rack" be modified?

Just askin'.


----------



## DMiz

BudBartos said:


> Yes there now is it is $20.00 But I don't think We can allow it yet until more motors hit the shores from the great CHINA.
> 
> I will have Your car setup and ready for Sat :thumbsup:


Does this mean you will be making it to the race Bud?If so can you bring me a couple of diff nuts and springs.Dave, I will Make it Happen this week.


----------



## BudBartos

I should be there but ? time. I will put them on the rack I think Bruce will take that with Him.


Ross >> Why do You always want to change stuff. Just run it stock 
You have the fastest car on the track right now just drive it which means throttle control :drunk: NO


----------



## Easy

Bud, I need 2 sets of the diff springs and nuts also. Don't know what is going on, diff keeps tightening up.


----------



## sg1

Bud,
I need servo tape for the hobbyshop 
Don't forget to ship it!
Luv,
Wayne


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud - I need a new can of whip a$$..... and 3 sets of rear tires  

I am going to try and make it to the slot track tonight.... pack the tires.....


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Bud - I need a new can of whip a$$..... and 3 sets of rear tires
> 
> I am going to try and make it to the slot track tonight.... pack the tires.....


Slot car track??

You race those too??


----------



## Micro_Racer

No - just want to see the BRP chassis in action!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

whats a slot car  :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Don >> OK on rack
SG1 >> OK going out today and I did remember.
Micro >> OK Did you get directions?
K-5 >> Slots were it all started !!


----------



## cubcadet70

Hey guys I was just currious where do y'all race at in the summer? I might go to Cleveland, Ohio for a month this summer to work! I just won me a BRP LTO roller on eBay the other day and I'm really excited to get it! I used to own a scalpel a few years ago, and you guys keep saying these things will lap them around and around lol 

I'm even considering building the car to your rules! 

I'm also considering opening a track herein central ky that is big enough for 1/10 scale but Also for mini's to run on them. I was thinking banked oval. Not sure if I want to do this yet! Economic is really bad now! Lol


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud good luck 2 nite with the slot car. Make sure your radio has fresh batteries and your stearing servo is set properly. if you see any old school dudes tell them i said hello :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

cub we race at freddies hobbies in ravenna... and at the gate in brunswick


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> Bud good luck 2 nite with the slot car. Make sure your radio has fresh batteries and your stearing servo is set properly. if you see any old school dudes tell them i said hello :thumbsup:


OK My main competion is a 21 year old. But Bruce will be running tonight and He may take it to me


----------



## K-5 CAPER

cap henry and shaffstall ? i will show him how to run rc like a sprinter


----------



## ghoulardi

Ross >> Why do You always want to change stuff. Just run it stock 
You have the fastest car on the track right now just drive it which means throttle control :drunk: NO[/QUOTE] 

Well, lemme see. Delrin bushings, extended steering blocks, and I'm sure if we were to take a good look around we'd find lotsa modified and non stock stuff. Why you gotta think its me?


----------



## sg1

*I was once told....*

It's only cheating if you get caught....


----------



## ghoulardi

Seems I heard that somewhere too...


----------



## ghoulardi

I remember Bud checking my car at the last race and being legal!


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> Ross >> Why do You always want to change stuff. Just run it stock
> You have the fastest car on the track right now just drive it which means throttle control :drunk: NO


Well, lemme see. Delrin bushings, extended steering blocks, and I'm sure if we were to take a good look around we'd find lotsa modified and non stock stuff. Why you gotta think its me?[/QUOTE]

Akerman extensions on rack. Delrin bushings that We tested 4 years ago are out of don's car OH and now He is faster.


----------



## BudBartos

ghoulardi said:


> I remember Bud checking my car at the last race and being legal!


 Do we need to check those pinions?


----------



## BudBartos

K-5 CAPER said:


> cap henry and shaffstall ? i will show him how to run rc like a sprinter


No not Cap tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Well, lemme see. Delrin bushings, extended steering blocks, and I'm sure if we were to take a good look around we'd find lotsa modified and non stock stuff. Why you gotta think its me?


Akerman extensions on rack. Delrin bushings that We tested 4 years ago are out of don's car OH and now He is faster.[/QUOTE]

"Akerman extensions"
Good God....... What has this racing come to.......
Now I know why Tang runs WGT.... much easier....


----------



## BudBartos

I hope everyone buys them :tongue:


----------



## Micro_Racer

$150 each


----------



## CarbonJoe

James will take 6. And a dozen bodies!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro sent you a pm


----------



## Micro_Racer

back at you


----------



## sg1

Micro you have a BM


----------



## Micro_Racer

have one daily


----------



## Micro_Racer

How about a new body - Chevrolet Unveils Corvette Daytona Prototype .... that would look cool on the road track at NORCAR


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> How about a new body - Chevrolet Unveils Corvette Daytona Prototype .... that would look cool on the road track at NORCAR


Sure You can make one


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Thanks micro.. see you saturday.... you guys see that 200 mile an hour mustang coming out in 2013......650 hp... get to freddies in 14 minutes..... the gate in .1115 seconds


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Thanks micro.. see you saturday.... you guys see that 200 mile an hour mustang coming out in 2013......650 hp... get to freddies in 14 minutes..... the gate in .1115 seconds


And with my luck to jail even quicker!!!!:freak:


----------



## jamesj

hey bud i will need a diff spring and bushing for my axle this sat i have a new job as road crew they work sat i will see if they need me this sat i hope they don't but i allways work if there is work, who knows when there will be work...is there some one that can call freddie so that if im late i can race....i would call him but it is hard being on a road crew to call any one....


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> i have a new job as road crew


Make sure you wear the bright orange jumpsuit. You know, safety first!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

bright orange jumpsuit with numbers on it is a nice look :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> hey bud i will need a diff spring and bushing for my axle this sat i have a new job as road crew they work sat i will see if they need me this sat i hope they don't but i allways work if there is work, who knows when there will be work...is there some one that can call freddie so that if im late i can race....i would call him but it is hard being on a road crew to call any one....


But who will call us the let us know if your going to be late


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> But who will call us the let us know if your going to be late


Just do it...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

i will write a letter for freddie....

dear freddie james is going to be late....working on the road crew....out on parole

signed james mom


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> But who will call us the let us know if your going to be late


perhaps traffic helicopter will see james out there and they could radio into freddies that james is still on the scene


----------



## K-5 CAPER

anyone know telekenisis...probably butchered the spelling but theres a good way to find that out what james is doing


----------



## ghoulardi

K-5 CAPER said:


> anyone know telekenisis...probably butchered the spelling but theres a good way to find that out what james is doing


 If its anything like telemetry I'm sure James has it covered.

All together now...

Dat's da sound of the men workin on the chain gang...


----------



## !diot

"Well, lemme see. Delrin bushings, extended steering blocks, and I'm sure if we were to take a good look around we'd find lotsa modified and non stock stuff. Why you gotta think its me?"

Wow, sounds like you guys have a real cheater on your hands. Is this the same guy who won the main by 3 laps a few week ago?
What else is this guy doing?
Replaced the bushings in the motor with ball bearings?
Running some high dollar team only speed control? With 10 gauge wire for the motor and battery?
Removed the cases from the receiver, speed control and servo?
Drilled holes in everything to get the car super light?
Ball bearings on the rear axle and front wheels?
Non spec motor?

Ther's always somebody ruining it.


----------



## sg1

!diot said:


> "Well, lemme see. Delrin bushings, extended steering blocks, and I'm sure if we were to take a good look around we'd find lotsa modified and non stock stuff. Why you gotta think its me?"
> 
> Wow, sounds like you guys have a real cheater on your hands. Is this the same guy who won the main by 3 laps a few week ago?
> What else is this guy doing?
> Replaced the bushings in the motor with ball bearings?
> Running some high dollar team only speed control? With 10 gauge wire for the motor and battery?
> Removed the cases from the receiver, speed control and servo?
> Drilled holes in everything to get the car super light?
> Ball bearings on the rear axle and front wheels?
> Non spec motor?
> 
> Ther's always somebody ruining it.


I love this post!


----------



## martian 710

!diot said:


> "Well, lemme see. Delrin bushings, extended steering blocks, and I'm sure if we were to take a good look around we'd find lotsa modified and non stock stuff. Why you gotta think its me?"
> 
> Wow, sounds like you guys have a real cheater on your hands. Is this the same guy who won the main by 3 laps a few week ago?
> What else is this guy doing?
> Replaced the bushings in the motor with ball bearings?
> Running some high dollar team only speed control? With 10 gauge wire for the motor and battery?
> Removed the cases from the receiver, speed control and servo?
> Drilled holes in everything to get the car super light?
> Ball bearings on the rear axle and front wheels?
> Non spec motor?
> 
> Ther's always somebody ruining it.


I thought you guys said Tang wasn't racing at Freddy's anymore!!!!:tongue::roll::devil::jest::wave:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro has the rack !!! I hope to be there by 5:00 See All of You then.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

can u freeze a brushless motor??? does it sound different,,,, and run forever cause it doesnt effect brushes???????????


----------



## cubcadet70

I know the oval guys freeze their brushless motor because when the motor gets hot it don't run as good anymore. That only allows them to run a teeth or two higher gear before it gets too hot. So that means their quicker. But your guys are running a spek class whichi don't think think it will help a lot.


----------



## CarbonJoe

K-5 CAPER said:


> can u freeze a brushless motor??? does it sound different,,,, and run forever cause it doesnt effect brushes???????????


There were several companies that made motor chillers (or freezers). The problem was that the frost they generated was obviously captured water that eventually thawed and then dripped into the motor as it was running. Not a good thing.


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> can u freeze a brushless motor??? does it sound different,,,, and run forever cause it doesnt effect brushes???????????


Are you talking about placing your motor in your freezer next to your ice cubes or using LN2? (liquid nitrogen) :freak:


----------



## cubcadet70

Or a computer duster can upside down and spray on it?


----------



## xxfile

we used liquid nitrogen to cool some 1/10 scale offroad brushed motors a few years ago and it managed to break loose the glue they used to hold the magnets


----------



## ML23

sg1 said:


> Wow, sounds like you guys have a real cheater on your hands. Is this the same guy who won the main by 3 laps a few week ago?
> What else is this guy doing?
> Replaced the bushings in the motor with ball bearings?
> Running some high dollar team only speed control? With 10 gauge wire for the motor and battery?
> Removed the cases from the receiver, speed control and servo?
> Drilled holes in everything to get the car super light?
> Ball bearings on the rear axle and front wheels?
> Non spec motor?
> 
> Ther's always somebody ruining it.
> 
> 
> I love this post!





made me think of you.. lol :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Getting ready for some racing today! see everyone at Freddies.....


----------



## Easy

Hope to be there. Woke up this morning feeling like crap. Hope I feel better by the time I have to leave.


----------



## ghoulardi

Somebody "juicin'" their motors ?


----------



## Easy

Not going to make it tonight, still feeling like crap.


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all 11 racers that came out to race. New track upgrades looked nice. Sorry I did get there any earlier.
Next race is Dec 3rd at the gate. I don't know if it's oval or road yet but I hope it can be oval


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud/// thanks for setting up my car. It was fast and handled well.

not much luck in traffic all night

tire sauce went away in main.... to much tire spin????


----------



## Easy

Sorry I couldn't make it, felt like crap all day. So much for getting a flu shot!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

micro cant find that battery balancer on line can you find it....or send a link.....thanks the cable that is :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next race at NORCAR is road. The layout will be the same it is today. The track is open for practice Sun, Mon, and Tue from 8-8 this week. 

A BIG thank you to Don S for fix'n up Freedies track - it looks great! Great job!


----------



## Micro_Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> micro cant find that battery balancer on line can you find it....or send a link.....thanks the cable that is :thumbsup:


I will look for it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dan - check out this page:
http://www.rcdude.com/servlet/the-Connectors-&-Cables/Categories

look at the 720i cable.... I think that is it...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

micro not be pain in arse....really... which one??


----------



## Micro_Racer

http://www.rcdude.com/servlet/the-1263/Balance-Adapter-for-2-dsh-6S/Detail

Maybe? Not sure I don't have a part number for the one I have. Sorry


----------



## Donald Deutsch

A special thanks to Don S. for the extra effort he put out to remake the inner boards.


----------



## Micro_Racer

*NORCAR Dec 3rd Race*

BRP series drivers - The BRP series race scheduled for Dec 3rd at NORCAR is slated to be a road race. This was at the request of many racers. The current track layout at NORCAR is road, and the amount of work to change to oval is significant. However the NORCAR crew is willing to change the track for the BRP racers IF this will bring more racers. :thumbsup:

A poll has been added to HobbyTalk to find out what the racers would like to drive on - Road or Oval. (see poll thread - don't answer on this thread)

Please answer the poll *ONLY IF YOU WILL ATTEND THE RACE*. Don't make a selection and not show up!!!!!!!!!!!!

Again the work to change the track is not simple or fun, but the NORCAR crew will listen to the racers.......


----------



## Micro_Racer

points are updated on my web site....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Thank you


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Easy you have pm


----------



## Easy

K5 you have a pm, and here is a picture of what I have.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy - K-5 needs the cable from the black board to the Hyperion charger. it is different than the one that came with the charger - do you have that cable part number?


----------



## Easy

Sorry, the connector does not have a number on it. The part number was on the package, and that is gone.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks guys


----------



## Easy

Would it be the same one I have? My charger took a dump, and needs to be sent back, he can use mine until he gets another. Let me know.
Don


----------



## K-5 CAPER

im thinking its the same don,,, you and i got ours months after sg1 and micro did


----------



## Easy

My charger is the 702i net3 AD. It works sporadically, so I am very leery about using it with lipo cells. PM me your address and I will mail it to you if you want to borrow it until you get one.

Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Well - NORCAR will listen to the racers and change the track over for the Dec 3rd race to Oval....... thanks to the folks that voted.....now be SURE TO MAKE IT OUT!!!!!


----------



## DMiz

Any interest in having a novice class again Dec 3.Which reminds me Bud bring a kit with you to the Gate,Santa needs it for my son.


----------



## Easy

Hope everyone has a great turkey day. Be safe, and eat lots.... Off to the Geneva lodge for the lunch buffet with part of my family, and then off to Presque Isle casino for an afternoon/evening of fun, so all of you have a great time.....

Don


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Any interest in having a novice class again Dec 3.Which reminds me Bud bring a kit with you to the Gate,Santa needs it for my son.


Will do :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Stopped at the indoor champs. Pretty sad turnout only like 150 total entries. Far from the good old days of 500 +


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> Stopped at the indoor champs. Pretty sad turnout only like 150 total entries. Far from the good old days of 500 +


You're right... It's over.


----------



## DougK

Funny this subject came up, wife and 2 kids have been asking if we could all start racing. Not sure if this is a good Idea or not. LOL So Bud I might need to be calling you soon gonna need 2 kits 4 motors 4 lipos. and some info on 3 good starter radios.

Doug


----------



## CarbonJoe

DougK said:


> Funny this subject came up, wife and 2 kids have been asking if we could all start racing. Not sure if this is a good Idea or not. LOL So Bud I might need to be calling you soon gonna need 2 kits 4 motors 4 lipos. and some info on 3 good starter radios.
> 
> Doug


We're running a BRP oval race at the Gate in Brunswick Dec. 3rd. Novices are welcome. Oval is perfect for both novices and older racers.


----------



## Tread1

CarbonJoe said:


> You're right... It's over.


I blame it on Lipos,brushless motors,cats and dogs living together,and Superman making the earth spin backwards that one time.


----------



## BudBartos

DougK said:


> Funny this subject came up, wife and 2 kids have been asking if we could all start racing. Not sure if this is a good Idea or not. LOL So Bud I might need to be calling you soon gonna need 2 kits 4 motors 4 lipos. and some info on 3 good starter radios.
> 
> Doug


I will have kits on the rack for the Dec 3rd race at the gate :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Tread1 said:


> I blame it on Lipos,brushless motors,cats and dogs living together,and Superman making the earth spin backwards that one time.


I thought it's from crossing the streams?


----------



## DMiz

What time does racing start on Dec 3 Norcar has 1 on their website.I just want to make sure if I'm cooking BBQ:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Racing starts at 5:00 I think Wayne opened like 12 or 1


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Stopped at the indoor champs. Pretty sad turnout only like 150 total entries. Far from the good old days of 500 +


Logan and I went to a "local" dirt oval tonight. They had 143 entries we just got home now. Logan won both his heats and the A-main in Stadium Truck. I think there was at least 15 trucks in the class. He kicked my but in all 3 races.:drunk::wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Next up - oval racing at NORCAR Dec 3rd. Doors open at 1 pm - racing at 5.


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Next up - oval racing at NORCAR Dec 3rd. Doors open at 1 pm - racing at 5.


Wow that 4 hrs of practice !!!! Think those that need it will be there early???


----------



## sg1

Bud will you be there with a rental?

I have someone lined up to come out and run


----------



## DMiz

Wayne you have a pm.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud will you be there with a rental?
> 
> I have someone lined up to come out and run


I will not be there and I think Ron M wants to run My car?

Don S will bring the rack and My car for Ron. My other car is 4 cell and all My batteries are shot so it's out. I hope to be there but don't know how long the other race will take?

SG1>> You have the authority granted by Me to check anyones speed control timing, battery voltage tire size, motors, gearing Ect Ect !!!! without a protest fee. Remember motor claiming rule is $20.00 but please wait till motors are in stock.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I will not be there and I think Ron M wants to run My car?
> 
> Don S will bring the rack and My car for Ron. My other car is 4 cell and all My batteries are shot so it's out. I hope to be there but don't know how long the other race will take?
> 
> SG1>> You have the authority granted by Me to check anyones speed control timing, battery voltage tire size, motors, gearing Ect Ect !!!! without a protest fee. Remember motor claiming rule is $20.00 but please wait till motors are in stock.


Tell Ron too bad!
He'll be running 1/10 truck anyway!!


----------



## sg1

DMiz said:


> Wayne you have a pm.


Got it!

Sounds good to me. I just talked to Mackin and he'll make sides and I'll get buns and plates.


----------



## CarbonJoe

I'll bring some potato salad.


----------



## sg1

Hows it look for novice drivers this Saturday?

I think Slim is bringing George and Dominic.

Joe you bringing the girls?

Micro is Emma racing?


----------



## DMiz

My son will run novice


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Hows it look for novice drivers this Saturday?
> 
> I think Slim is bringing George and Dominic.
> 
> Joe you bringing the girls?
> 
> Micro is Emma racing?


I'd like to. Sarah can still run one of the RC18s. Courtney ran the rental truck, but since that's unavailable, maybe she can run my car. I have more than one battery, so that won't be a problem.


----------



## BudBartos

CarbonJoe said:


> I'd like to. Sarah can still run one of the RC18s. Courtney ran the rental truck, but since that's unavailable, maybe she can run my car. I have more than one battery, so that won't be a problem.


I could send the truck. You just have to charge and fix it :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Bud,
I have some batteries we can put into your brushed car to have another rental


----------



## sg1

Just talked to Dave Berry 

May have a few more BRP guys racing.


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> I have some batteries we can put into your brushed car to have another rental


OK I will send all with Don !!! You get to work on them don't forget $10.00 rental but since I will not be working on them $5.00 this time only :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma has a party to go to, so she will not race this weekend....I will bring her car for a novice user to try out! It will be nice to see Mr. Barry!


----------



## Medved

I want to get a BRP up and running for Ben. I have the car, radio. What lipo batteries and brushless motor spedo would be good. He can't make it this weekend, but I may be able to come and pickup some parts if anyone will have stuff for sale.


----------



## Medved

I just saw the first page with the specs. I'll still try to be there.


----------



## Micro_Racer

OK - see you at the track....I have some stuff....


----------



## Medved

What stuff do you have and how much should I bring?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have a brushless ESC - 19A HobbyWing - perfect for novice -$15. I have LiPo's for $4-$5. I have a brushed complete set up for $60.


----------



## Medved

I'll take the brushless ESC and a few batteries. I probably have enough stuff or the brushed set myself with all the extra brushed speed controls I have but would like to get into the brushless. Perhaps someone will have some motors available or even a used one would be fine to start. Thanks, consider them sold. (not counting the brushed system) but maybe I will take a look at it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ok. I will bring what I have. I may have a motor as well.


----------



## BudBartos

The rack is packed !!! Don S will be bringing it Sat. I will get there asap hope by 6:00.


----------



## Magz02

Got a few questions for ya Bud:

In regards to our March 3rd trip out to race with you fellas again.
We have 7 adults and 6 young guns looking forward to attending!
Would you guy's be OK with a losi late model class like last year? We have 5 that want to run them. And if so, what rules would you use? 
Is it going to be oval on this date?
And will there be house transponders available?(the gate is still using AMB I assume..)

When you can give this some thought , let me know so I can pass it on to our drivers. 
Thanks Bud!!

-Mike


----------



## BudBartos

Magz02 said:


> Got a few questions for ya Bud:
> 
> In regards to our March 3rd trip out to race with you fellas again.
> We have 7 adults and 6 young guns looking forward to attending!
> Would you guy's be OK with a losi late model class like last year? We have 5 that want to run them. And if so, what rules would you use?
> Is it going to be oval on this date?
> And will there be house transponders available?(the gate is still using AMB I assume..)
> 
> When you can give this some thought , let me know so I can pass it on to our drivers.
> Thanks Bud!!
> 
> -Mike


I'm sure the gate Guy's would agree to running late models, and set up oval. Right SG1 or Micro?? They do have house transponders and it still is AMB


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> I'm sure the gate Guy's would agree to running late models, and set up oval. Right SG1 or Micro?? They do have house transponders and it still is AMB


Sure, we'll run them if at least 3 show up.


----------



## Magz02

CarbonJoe said:


> Sure, we'll run them if at least 3 show up.


Thanks carbonJoe, we will have the 3 cover easily..LOL!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

BudBartos said:


> I'm sure the gate Guy's would agree to running late models, and set up oval. Right SG1 or Micro?? They do have house transponders and it still is AMB


Thank you Bud.. we are all looking forward to hanging out again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Magz02

I have 1 more forgotten question for Mike or SG1. (or whomever knows the answer??)
What tire sauce is The Gate using? I forgot from last year.......


----------



## CarbonJoe

Magz02 said:


> I have 1 more forgotten question for Mike or SG1. (or whomever knows the answer??)
> What tire sauce is The Gate using? I forgot from last year.......


Not Paragon. Either Jack the Gripper, Sticky Fingers, SXT, or Niftech.


----------



## Magz02

Thank you sir!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

BudBartos said:


> OK I will send all with Don !!! You get to work on them don't forget $10.00 rental but since I will not be working on them $5.00 this time only :thumbsup:


 Since Wayne's workin' on them it should be $20.00.


----------



## BudBartos

Gearing for Sat will be same as always 10/48 
SG1 can check this also !!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

For those that need nifteck see me as I have a few bottles for sale.


----------



## sg1

Track has been changed over and is ready!

Don S.,

What time will you be there with the rack and cars?

-Wayne


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Sg1 and rest of gate crew.... thanks for your efforts

SG1 do you run bigger and smaller length ovals there?? If so which is this ?


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> Sg1 and rest of gate crew.... thanks for your efforts
> 
> SG1 do you run bigger and smaller length ovals there?? If so which is this ?




This oval is the same size as last time BRP ran there (when Bud got lapped multiple times...)

From tip of the ice to tip of the ice is 60'

The ice is "polished" and ready for Tang to try to drive over


----------



## DMiz

sg1 said:


> This oval is the same size as last time BRP ran there (when Bud got lapped multiple times...


That's why we have not stopped hearing all this check this or check that,once again I am sorry for winning like that,I guess I can slow down and just finish 1 lap ahead or sandbag and lose and then all will be right with the BRP world.


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> That's why we have not stopped hearing all this check this or check that,once again I am sorry for winning like that,I guess I can slow down and just finish 1 lap ahead or sandbag and lose and then all will be right with the BRP world.


Yes !!!


----------



## sg1

DMiz said:


> That's why we have not stopped hearing all this check this or check that,once again I am sorry for winning like that,I guess I can slow down and just finish 1 lap ahead or sandbag and lose and then all will be right with the BRP world.


Don't be sorry...

That was a GREATEST A$$ whoopin' of ALL TIME!!!!!! 

See you Saturday!


----------



## BudBartos

Don S said He will be there with the rack and cars between 3 and 3:30 :thumbsup:
Just write down what You get and I will collect and give the Gate there cut when I get there. Save Me some BBQ I here track were I'm going serves deer


----------



## Mackin

Dear? Is that anything like deer? Hope there is some of Dave's BBQ left and some word famous nachos.


----------



## BudBartos

Mackin said:


> Dear? Is that anything like deer? Hope there is some of Dave's BBQ left and some word famous nachos.


Dear honey !!!!


----------



## TangTester

Mackin said:


> Dear? Is that anything like deer? Hope there is some of Dave's BBQ left and some word famous nachos.


I heard that the Nachos were "word" famous, but I also heard that they are World Famous too!:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

TangTester said:


> I heard that the Nachos were "word" famous, but I also heard that they are World Famous too!:thumbsup:


Are you bustin' Mr. Mackin's ball$????


----------



## Micro_Racer

*BRP Road Racers*

NORCAR is hosting the 
First Annual Hangover DASH!

January 1st 2012

see web site for details:

http://norcarracing.com/


BRP is not currently listed, but I am sure if we have a few racers, we can run them!

I will have mine with me.....anyone interested? :tongue:

BTW - I hear they will have some very unique trophies....:roll:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> Are you bustin' Mr. Mackin's ball$????


sg1 I dont think so.... that just doesnt sound like tang :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

TangTester said:


> I heard that the Nachos were "word" famous, but I also heard that they are World Famous too!:thumbsup:


I never said I could spell.


----------



## Mackin

We'll have something special for Pat.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Mackin said:


> We'll have something special for Pat.


turbo laxative in his bbq ?? :thumbsup:









/


----------



## Micro_Racer

Great racing last night! The B main was extremely exciting to watch! Every car was fighting for the lead!! That was some of the best racing we have seen... Congrats to Brankica for the win and the bump to the A main.

The A main was exciting as well! I tried everything I could to catch Dave....but in the end he was faster.... Ohh and Pat was quick to


----------



## sg1

Great night of BRP racing!

17 BRP 3100KV cars! I think there may even be a few new racers joining in soon 

Novice had a nice group too.

The BBQ wasn't bad iether  (Thanks Dave!!)


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 thanks for putting on a good race last night :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> sg1 thanks for putting on a good race last night :thumbsup:


Glad you could make the .2 mile trip over


----------



## BudBartos

For sure looked like all had a great time :thumbsup:

Next race is at Freddies on the 17th and I will be there  for the whole event.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> Glad you could make the .2 mile trip over


my burro broke his a$$ , loading me and my racing stuff on the long haul.. good thing it was kind of warm :thumbsup::wave: think its more like .4 mile sg1


----------



## K-5 CAPER

i have a smart a$$ girl on my gps that told me .... the gate is located right in front of you MORON!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

So will we see you doing some road racing at the Gate. Seeing hoe it is so close to your home


----------



## Easy

What time did you guys wrap up last night?


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> What time did you guys wrap up last night?


I'd guess around 8pm.


----------



## jamesj

it was a good night and curious to see my points for this past sat dec 3


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> So will we see you doing some road racing at the Gate. Seeing hoe it is so close to your home


Did you see i ran the B main?? 

Need to figure out left turn, before left and right turns :thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710

K-5 CAPER said:


> Did you see i ran the B main??
> 
> Need to figure out left turn, before left and right turns :thumbsup:


Dan,
Just turn your dual rate way up and you can run roadcourse by just turning left. It won't be very fast though!!!:tongue::wave:


You probably won't make many friends either!!!


----------



## TangTester

martian 710 said:


> Dan,
> Just turn your dual rate way up and you can run roadcourse by just turning left. It won't be very fast though!!!:tongue::wave:
> 
> 
> You probably won't make many friends either!!!


He doesn't make many friends on the the oval also!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

TangTester said:


> He doesn't make many friends on the the oval also!


Wow dissed by a most respected racer  And during the holiday season.

Thats harsh......very harsh :hat:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site.


----------



## jamesj

how many plp was in the A, B and C MAIN 


How points are calculated:
30% on qualifying and 70% on your finish in the main's

Qualifying - points given based on the order of the main's

1st or TQ = 30
2nd = 29
3rd = 28
4th = 27
5th = 26
6th = 25
7th = 24
8th = 23
9th = 22
10th = 21
11th = 20
and so on, -1 point down the list to the #30 qualifier (who would get 1 point). After 30 no points for qualifying. 


Mains:
A Main
1st = 70
2nd = 67
3rd = 65
4th = 64
5th = 63
6th = 62
7th = 61
8th = 60
9th = 59
10th = 58
B Main
11th = 57
12th = 56
13th = 55
14th = 54
and so on, -1 down the list.

A few "rules"
1. Bud Bartos does receive points for all races, but at the end of the series his points are removed, and not calculated in for trophies.

2. You must run your own car to receive points (the BRP rental ride would not count for racers who have a BRP car)

3. If you bump up to a higher main, you receive the points based on your finishing order of the higher main. (lower main entry removed)

4. You must run 1 lap in a main to get points. A DNS entry does not receive points.

5. Total points are calculated at the end of the series, with the appropriate throw outs per the series rules.


----------



## Micro_Racer

James - the A, B, and C main are just separators we use because we can't run everyone in the class in one race. The points are calculated by position, not by main. We had 16 BRP 3100Kv racers. You qualified in the 13th spot, and finished 13th. 
Qualifying 13th = 16 points
Finishing 13th overall = 55 points
total of 73 points

The value given to each racer is not based on the main, but by position.


----------



## jamesj

Micro_Racer said:


> James - the A, B, and C main are just separators we use because we can't run everyone in the class in one race. The points are calculated by position, not by main. We had 16 BRP 3100Kv racers. You qualified in the 13th spot, and finished 13th.
> Qualifying 13th = 16 points
> Finishing 13th overall = 55 points
> total of 73 points
> 
> The value given to each racer is not based on the main, but by position.


I UNDERSTAND THAT THE A, B and C main are just seperators. I just needed the total number of BRP racers in the race, but thank you for the break down in points.


----------



## sg1

Come on micro....


----------



## jamesj

what sg1


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> come on micro....


what?


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> what?


Just answere the questions....

"I just needed the total number of BRP racers in the race"


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> I UNDERSTAND THAT THE A, B and C main are just seperators. I just needed the total number of BRP racers in the race, but thank you for the break down in points.


I know what the total number was 

17

There was:
7 in the A
5 in the B
5 in the C
(to start with, doesn't include bump ups)


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Im confused what is a race??? :freak:


----------



## Easy

K-5 CAPER said:


> Im confused what is a race??? :freak:


Isn't that something a bearing rides on,
or maybe ethnicity?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

thanks for clearing that up 4 me Don,,,, was just about to google it


----------



## jamesj

one thing about rc racing, is that the more plp in the race, the harder it is to get in a higher position, or keep that position. i had 79 points on 19-Nov and on 3-dec i had 73 points, but on 3-dec there was more plp at the race 17.


----------



## CarbonJoe

The solution to more points is easy... finish higher.


----------



## Freddie's Hobbies

jamesj said:


> one thing about rc racing, is that the more plp in the race, the harder it is to get in a higher position, or keep that position. i had 79 points on 19-Nov and on 3-dec i had 73 points, but on 3-dec there was more plp at the race 17.


Would you like for me to explain why that is ? :freak:


----------



## BudBartos

Right on !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesj

Freddie's Hobbies said:


> Would you like for me to explain why that is ? :freak:


yes freddies hobbies is the best place to get higher points. Not to put down the gate, but freddies is the best place to get higher points....


----------



## Donald Deutsch

The only way to higher points is to race cleaner and be faster than the other people you are racing with. The more people that come to the races the better you have to prepare your car and the cleaner you have to be on the track. As Bud is fond of saying, sometimes slow is faster, but not always. See you all on the 17th.


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> yes freddies hobbies is the best place to get higher points. Not to put down the gate, but freddies is the best place to get higher points....


should I ask why....


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> should I ask why....


Simple, If there are 5 racers, and you are last, you get points for 5th. place. If there are 10 racers and you finish last you get points for 10th. place. Fewer racers at Freddies? Not always.......
Like Don D. said improve your driving, and car setup, and you will do better...
JMHO


----------



## Micro_Racer

Donald Deutsch said:


> The only way to higher points is to race cleaner and be faster than the other people you are racing with. The more people that come to the races the better you have to prepare your car and the cleaner you have to be on the track. As Bud is fond of saying, sometimes slow is faster, but not always. See you all on the 17th.



Amen......... James - the good news is you are now finishing each race, and have competitive lap times with the racers in your heat/main. Remember it is better to let off the throttle when in traffic, rather than put yourself in a bad position on the track. Having to get marshaled will take far more time then blipping the throttle and waiting for the right time to pass someone. I see vast improvement in your abilities on the track - keep it up :wave:


----------



## jamesj

thanks micro


----------



## K-5 CAPER

james if someone is approaching you fast .... move over slightly to let by ,,,so u dont get caught up in an accident with a faster car,,,,once again slowing both of you down.....bottom line is if u need a marshal.. you had a slow heat :thumbsup: race the track not the cars its all about consistenent lap time...dont worry about the cars with u


----------



## Medved

Bud, I need some hop-ups for my car I bought 3 year ago that I am just getting built. Will you have any parts at the track on Saturday


----------



## jamesj

K-5 CAPER said:


> james if someone is approaching you fast .... move over slightly to let by ,,,so u dont get caught up in an accident with a faster car,,,,once again slowing both of you down.....bottom line is if u need a marshal.. you had a slow heat :thumbsup: race the track not the cars its all about consistenent lap time...dont worry about the cars with u


should i move to the inside or outside of the track in a turn if i move on the inside in a turn my car wants to slow down if i move on the outside in a turn my car wants to speed up but with more chance of flipping over this last race i did add more weight on the battery should i add more weight again to the battery


----------



## ghoulardi

All this math & stuff is makin' my head hurt !


----------



## Medved

jamesj said:


> should i move to the inside or outside of the track in a turn if i move on the inside in a turn my car wants to slow down if i move on the outside in a turn my car wants to speed up but with more chance of flipping over this last race i did add more weight on the battery should i add more weight again to the battery


If a car is really faster than you, all you need to do is give them a little room. Generally don't make any drastic moves, take a turn a little wider,you don't need to supersize it. Don't get way out of the line. Letting your fellow drivers know what your going to be doing goes a long way as well. 

"I'm going wide in in the big sweeper!" or "next turn im going wide" is usually all it takes. 

Can't wait to get back on the track.


----------



## BudBartos

Medved said:


> Bud, I need some hop-ups for my car I bought 3 year ago that I am just getting built. Will you have any parts at the track on Saturday


Yep just let Me know what You may need. Not this Sat but next at Freddies???


----------



## CarbonJoe

Medved said:


> Bud, I need some hop-ups for my car I bought 3 year ago that I am just getting built. Will you have any parts at the track on Saturday


Pete - 

We ran BRP oval at the Gate last Saturday, Dec. 3rd.


----------



## Medved

*On going upgraded*

Thanks Bud

Not sure if I will make it next week or not at Freddies. I think for now, Im just going to put in one of my old speedo's and use the older slot car motor. Do you for see any issues with using the lipo's in it. 

It's just for Ben for novice. Eventually, I will get it all converted to brushless.


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Your old esc does not have a low voltage cut off, so be careful not to run a lipo's voltage too low.


----------



## BudBartos

Medved said:


> Thanks Bud
> 
> Not sure if I will make it next week or not at Freddies. I think for now, Im just going to put in one of my old speedo's and use the older slot car motor. Do you for see any issues with using the lipo's in it.
> 
> It's just for Ben for novice. Eventually, I will get it all converted to brushless.


I would be pretty fast !!!!


----------



## BobS311

*Missing the Fun*

Bud:
Ryan and I will be coming back in the next couple of weeks:thumbsup:. Hoping you can set me up with the new batts and speed control for the brushless stuff....pm me with what I'll need and we can get the order going.
Looking forward to seeing everyone......Bob:wave:


----------



## BudBartos

BobS311 said:


> Bud:
> Ryan and I will be coming back in the next couple of weeks:thumbsup:. Hoping you can set me up with the new batts and speed control for the brushless stuff....pm me with what I'll need and we can get the order going.
> Looking forward to seeing everyone......Bob:wave:


 
Good to here !!! Contact Micro on that stuff I dodn't have it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bob - that is great news you and Ryan will be racing once again! Can't wait to see both of you. 
Today we run one class - 3100kv brushless with LiPo (oh and a novice class, just in case you forgot how to get around the track  ) BUT you can run a brushed set-up untill the 1st of the year (same rules we used when you last raced). 

I do have a few new motors that just came in, and plenty of LiPo's. You can use any 1/18th brushless ESC at 0 timing. If you don't have a brushless ESC. I should have some 25a HobbyWing's in soon. 

See you at the track!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Ditto that Bob... will be glad to see you and Ryan back out that is good news !


----------



## Medved

BudBartos said:


> Yep just let Me know what You may need. Not this Sat but next at Freddies???


What time will you guys be there on Saturday?


----------



## BudBartos

Medved said:


> What time will you guys be there on Saturday?


I will be there about 3:30 racing starts at 5:00


----------



## jamesj

sandra should be coming to the race


----------



## BudBartos

Maybe We can get enough for novice class :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

maybe ? i hate for sandra to race all alone


----------



## fireball47

This will be my first race in 19 years if you will have a motor I can buy.


Sam


----------



## Easy

Bud
Can you have front springs on the rack, along with diff. springs and nuts? I am planning on making it Sat, if the good Lord is willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Bud
> Can you have front springs on the rack, along with diff. springs and nuts? I am planning on making it Sat, if the good Lord is willing and the creek don't rise.


 Yes !!!

Sam >> Micro has some motors:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

How much weight are you guys adding to your chassis??? Does 1.2 oz. sound reasonable?
Thanks 
Don


----------



## DMiz

Don I have 1 3/4 oz on my car,you should be good.

Bud>>>>Can you put a fresh can of whoop a$$ on the rack,I need it.I hope you are racing to give me some competition:thumbsup:lol


----------



## BudBartos

DMiz said:


> Don I have 1 3/4 oz on my car,you should be good.
> 
> Bud>>>>Can you put a fresh can of whoop a$$ on the rack,I need it.I hope you are racing to give me some competition:thumbsup:lol


Yes i'm racing


----------



## jamesj

hey bud u have any black rings so that i can put a 48 gear on my axle's


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> hey bud u have any black rings so that i can put a 48 gear on my axle's


I need 1 too Bud.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I was at the mall visiting Santa J Claus and asked 4 black rings :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Hope to see lots of racers tonight!


----------



## Easy

*Poor BRP chassis*

Poor BRP chassis


----------



## Micro_Racer

What did you do to it?


----------



## Easy

LOL I used it as a form for pouring molten lead to make chassis weights.


----------



## Easy

Hey Bud, what are the chances of getting a couple of battery boxes???


----------



## BudBartos

Easy said:


> Hey Bud, what are the chances of getting a couple of battery boxes???


Are You coming it is snowing


----------



## Easy

I AM going to make it.


----------



## BudBartos

OK got them


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry. I am not going to make it out tonight.


----------



## Easy

Fun night of racing, thanks Freddie and Bud.


----------



## Easy

Man that "A" main was brutal last night. Not only did I get hit and it shut my car off once, but the final hit ripped BOTH the power wired from the speed control. One at the controller, the other from the deans plug. Just glad there was no fire........


----------



## Micro_Racer

Yikes! You would have had 2 burnt up chassis!!!! Sorry I had to miss that A main


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Yikes! You would have had 2 burnt up chassis!!!! Sorry I had to miss that A main


Too bad, it was good except for the carnage in the "A"
Luckily one wire came off the speed control, the other off the deans plug. If both had come off the controller, who knows what could have happened.


----------



## jamesj

Micro_Racer said:


> Yikes! You would have had 2 burnt up chassis!!!! Sorry I had to miss that A main


and i bumped from the b main to the a main. yes the a main was brutal.


----------



## BudBartos

James >> You did very well !!!!


----------



## jamesj

i was wondering if we went with a 52 spur 10 pinion and a 3s lipo would the cars be that much faster


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Why would you want to go faster, you really don't have your car under control with the speed you have now? no insult intended, just tyhe fact as I see it when you are all over the track now.


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Yikes! You would have had 2 burnt up chassis!!!! Sorry I had to miss that A main


Not as worried about the chassis as I was about destroying the carpet.


----------



## jamesj

i don't want to go faster i was thinking, 52 spur and a 10 pinion would make the car slower compared to a 48 spur and a 10 pinion, but with a slight increase in voltage would make a 52 spur with a 10 pinion could give the same speed but a quicker acceleration.


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> i don't want to go faster i was thinking, 52 spur and a 10 pinion would make the car slower compared to a 48 spur and a 10 pinion, but with a slight increase in voltage would make a 52 spur with a 10 pinion could give the same speed but a quicker acceleration.


Slight? We're talking 3.7 volts difference, minimum, or 50% more voltage than the 2s we're using now. These cars would be nearly uncontrollable by most.

Setup would be even more important. Collisions would be catastrophic. People would be sweeping up their cars with a dustpan.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Slight? We're talking 3.7 volts difference, minimum, or 50% more voltage than the 2s we're using now. These cars would be nearly uncontrollable by most.
> 
> Setup would be even more important. Collisions would be catastrophic. People would be sweeping up their cars with a dustpan.


Bud would sell more stuff


----------



## jamesj

ok point noted


----------



## TangTester

we try 3 cell. the diff would not lock up


----------



## Easy

Mike, you have a p.m.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....enjoy!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Points are updated on my web site....enjoy!


I see James is ahead of Bud in points!

James is my dark horse pick for a top 3 finish in the series.


----------



## Easy

Could someone please explain how the points are tabulated? I thought I knew.
Thanks
Don


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Could someone please explain how the points are tabulated? I thought I knew.
> Thanks
> Don


It's kinda like the BCS standings...


----------



## Easy

sg1 said:


> it's kinda like the bcs standings...



lol, lol


----------



## Micro_Racer

look at the thread - BRP Points...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don - you qualified 5th (26 pts) and finished 8th in the main (60 pts) for a total of 86


----------



## Easy

I wasn't sure where I qualified, I knew it was somewhere around there. Then the points go

Qualifying
30, 29, 28, 27, 26, 25........

Mains
70, 67, 65, 64, 63, 62..........

Hopefully this is correct????
Thanks 
Don


----------



## Easy

I wish everyone a very happy holiday season, be safe and enjoy!


----------



## jamesj

oh yeh merry christmax


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hope Santa drops off lots of BRP parts to all my racing friends! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BudBartos

They must have all been bad since santa did not stop by yet to pick anything up ?????????????????

Everyone have a Merry Christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

If anyone is interested in some road racing - today is practice for the Hangover Dash 8am-10pm. Hangover race is Jan 1st.


----------



## BudBartos

Don't forget the first BRP race of the new year is jan 7th at the gate and it will be OVAL :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

HAS ANY ONE SEEN THE NEW 100 + MPH CAR http://www.horizonhobby.com/product...-_-XO1-_-Ad1&gclid=CLqEk_Cqp60CFaQbQgodiwFQnw


----------



## CarbonJoe

That car is stupid fast. I forsee a lot of expensive repairs. It also requires you to download an app to an Apple iPhone/iPod Touch in order to unlock full speed.

There will be lawsuits when someone gets injured after getting hit by a 100mph toy.

It's not legal to run in BRP races, either.

Where would someone run this?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think the only track that get the 100mph would be Freddies outdoor track. BTW not only do you have to download the app, but you need to watch several safety video's and sign a release to unlock all the speed!


----------



## sg1

Bud,

Aaron Buran would like to rent a car for his son the 7th!!
Have one ready!

-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> 
> Aaron Buran would like to rent a car for his son the 7th!!
> Have one ready!
> 
> -Wayne


They are already rented


----------



## ghoulardi

sg1 said:


> Bud,
> 
> Aaron Buran would like to rent a car for his son the 7th!!
> Have one ready
> 
> -Wayne


 The 100 M.P.H. one ?


----------



## sg1

ghoulardi said:


> The 100 M.P.H. one ?


sure...


----------



## sg1

Is there anyone with a rental out there.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

*Motors*

OK racers, I just received 30 - 3100Kv motors. I dyno'd each one. The numbers were very consistent. I pulled the 3 lowest and top 2 out of the mix. They will go into the "ready to race" cars I am building. Removing the 5 motors, the remaining 25 motors all have a RPM range of 25,300 - 25,500 at 7.4 volts. As a comparison, all the brushed motors I have dyno'd, the range was from 24,100 - 27,800 RPM at 4.8 volts.

The motors are little different than what we are running today. I purchased them directly from the manufacture in Hong Kong. The motors have a smooth can (no fins). Internally, they are the same as the red fined motor. I marked each one with the KV rating (3100).

The motors will be $15/each. 

Now that we have new motors, the $20 claim rule will be utilized. 

I will bring the motors to the next race. :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> OK racers, I just received 30 - 3100Kv motors. I dyno'd each one. The numbers were very consistent. I pulled the 3 lowest and top 2 out of the mix. They will go into the "ready to race" cars I am building. Removing the 5 motors, the remaining 25 motors all have a RPM range of 25,300 - 25,500 at 7.4 volts. As a comparison, all the brushed motors I have dyno'd, the range was from 24,100 - 27,800 RPM at 4.8 volts.


Micro
Just wondering what you use to dyno the motors. I have been playing with an optical tach. with no load on the motor, and then mounted in the car, measuring the rpms at the rear wheel. You are correct, the rpms are very consistent across the board.


----------



## jamesj

so do we need to buy new motors now, or can we run the same motors we ran at the last race


----------



## Micro_Racer

I use the Trinity Monster Horespower Machine Motor Checker/ DYNO (https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?pn=TRI30009). It came with both the 1/10th scale and 1/18th scale sensor. This checks the RPM's at a free rev - no load. I also use a KV analyzer (http://www.hobbypartz.com/88e-k3-kv-meter.html) to check the volts and KV.

For comparison, I took the lowest RPM motor and the highest RPM motor, put them in my mock chassis on the rear wheel dyno. At 10/48 gearing with a 1.4 OD tire, the MPH were the same (39 mph at 7.4v).

The motors are as equal as possible out of the box. Its all about chassis set-up!


----------



## Micro_Racer

jamesj said:


> so do we need to buy new motors now, or can we run the same motors we ran at the last race


You can run one of the three 3100Kv motors:

Red or Blue can (Fined) 3100Kv motor - marked by BRP
Tacon 3100Kv green fined motor - marked by the manufacture 
New smooth 3100Kv motor - marked by BRP

All three motors have the same dyno readings.....

Keep in mind, if your motor is claimed, you can purchase the new 3100Kv motor for $15


----------



## Easy

I agree 100%, the chassis is the most important. With the home made weights I have now, the car corners soooo much better.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

Can't wait to see the "custom" weights! - you may need to burn up a few more chassis


----------



## Easy

Here you go.


----------



## Easy

They aren't pretty, but they seem to work.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

To answer a few PM's - yes I am not immune to the motor claim rule. Anyone can claim my motor. I realize that all the motors have gone through me. I wish this was not the case, but since I have been unable to find a hobby store that can provide what we need on a consistent basis, the only way to ensure we have motors is to do what we have been. I have been honest and up-front with everyone. I do not "keep" the "fast" motors for myself. The fast and slow (once again the range is MUCH tighter than the brushed motors) have been placed in the RTR's and novice cars. I will bring the Dyno numbers to the track - so you can "pick" the motor you want! 

If you want the motor in my car - claim it!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Easy said:


> They aren't pretty, but they seem to work.
> Don


How much weight did you add?


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> How much weight did you add?


About .8 oz. 
I think the advantage comes with how low in the chassis they are.


----------



## BudBartos

Claim rule is $20.00 I need someone to claim mine :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Claim rule is $20.00 I need someone to claim mine :thumbsup:


I'll give you $5 for it.....


----------



## BudBartos

OK then You but me a new one !!!!

Check this out :thumbsup:

http://speedwayslots.com/RACE_RESULTS.php


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice job Bud....champion in R/C and Slot Car racing


----------



## jamesj

remember the old "plaster of paris" i think i would take a chassie and make some plaster of paris and fill the empty square's or slots with plaster of paris for extra weight. what u think.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Too brittle, and not dense enough. It will break in a crash.


----------



## Easy

Fill the empty slots with lead like I did. Actually easier than you think, just shaping the small pieces is hard on the fingers....


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> remember the old "plaster of paris" i think i would take a chassie and make some plaster of paris and fill the empty square's or slots with plaster of paris for extra weight. what u think.


I think you should ask the Plaster Casters.


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> remember the old "plaster of paris" i think i would take a chassie and make some plaster of paris and fill the empty square's or slots with plaster of paris for extra weight. what u think.


It's too lite :freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> It's too lite :freak:


No, it's not dense enough. A pound of lead weighs the same as a pound of plaster.


----------



## BudBartos

CarbonJoe said:


> No, it's not dense enough. A pound of lead weighs the same as a pound of plaster.


Right but thats going to be a big hunk of plaster


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Use an ounce to an ounce and a half of lead like they use to add weight to pinewood derby cars. It comes in thin sheets you can cut to size to fit the battery box. Most hobby shops carry this stuff this time of the year.


----------



## ghoulardi

I just got done makin' one outa steel. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

happy new year every one


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hear Bud is making a new LiPo LTO chassis.... top secret stuff..... no more 2/3A slots - nice LiPo holder..... milled out chassis for lead weight in the right places.... All stuff he learned from slot car racing.....


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> I hear Bud is making a new LiPo LTO chassis.... top secret stuff..... no more 2/3A slots - nice LiPo holder..... milled out chassis for lead weight in the right places.... All stuff he learned from slot car racing.....


That would be neat....


----------



## Easy

Hope everyone has a safe and Happy New Year.....


----------



## sg1

These leepos are killing things....


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> These leepos are killing things....


That and all this cheap made in China stuff. Wait, where are NiMH batteries made again?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Happy new year!


----------



## sg1

The crew from Toledo will be making the trip over to run this Saturday!
I think there's 4 of them and they'll be bringing some mini sliders and 1/10 trucks too.

Mackin will have food and we have a nice BRP LTO kit we will be raffling off 

There's going to be a full novice group, so bring your running shoes for marshling!!

The track will be the same as last time, 60' from ice to ice.

I think we have an extra TQ trophy from The Hangover race we just had, maybe we'll use it Saturday 


See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Looking forward to "Trade'n" paint with Mr Berry and the Toledo Crew!

We will have some new drivers! A few BRP RTRace kits have been built and sold!!!!

The novice class will be a lot of fun to watch!!


----------



## BudBartos

Oh Yea !!!!!

Tangtested You had better not be running that 4200 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Oh Yea !!!!!
> 
> Tangtested You had better not be running that 4200 !!!!!!!!!!


"Tangtested"...lol...

Bud asked me to have my inductance meter there... just in case...


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Oh Yea !!!!!
> 
> Tangtested You had better not be running that 4200 !!!!!!!!!!


Mr. Tang purchased a shinny new 3100Kv motor.... Motor #6....


----------



## TangTester

Micro_Racer said:


> Mr. Tang purchased a shinny new 3100Kv motor.... Motor #6....


 I still have to put it in !!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You shoud have enough time between now and Sat.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don - do you still have some Niftech for sale?


----------



## Micro_Racer

TangTester said:


> I still have to put it in !!


Get to it!


----------



## jamesj

i hope sandra and i will not be late but sandra and i will be coming.


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Don - do you still have some Niftech for sale?


If he doesn't, we will have some by then 
I just placed an order with Niftech.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Very cool! The new racers will be needed some Niftec....


----------



## xxfile

we use stinky sauce paragon and or some jack the gripper anyone aware of a niftech supplier north of the border i suppose we can order some is it really better than stinky sauce?
we kinda like the flavor of the wintergreen adds new character to cigarettes when it transfers from fingers to smoke...lol


----------



## xxfile

wow I just spent a bit of time on Niftech's site they sure are good at what they do some really nice stuff that was greatr for the days of brushed motors.
really hard to find the sauce but I did, shall place an order soon


----------



## rcdude65

looking forward to getting the new car and having a go at this. maybe the cars around me should cover themselves with bubble rap.


----------



## ML23

All ready for saturday!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma has her "Bee" body all painted - it's ready to "sting" the competition! Look out novice drivers!!!


----------



## xxfile

rcdude65 said:


> looking forward to getting the new car and having a go at this. maybe the cars around me should cover themselves with bubble rap.


Its gonna sound like a gun fight with all that bubble popping lolol


----------



## sg1

ML23 said:


> All ready for saturday!!!!


Are you running novice?


----------



## ML23

sg1 said:


> Are you running novice?


Can I ???????????????????


----------



## sg1

ML23 said:


> Can I ???????????????????


You'll be racing Travis......


----------



## jamesj

You'll also be racing sandra............


----------



## sg1

We're gonna have an extra special TQ award for the 3100 class


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> We're gonna have an extra special TQ award for the 3100 class


motor swap and a kick in the azz :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

i have no affiliation with the business...but grew up in chicago where i know if good pizza actually is..... fat bobs right there at the gate has awesome pizza.... did by the slice in the summer with the car show,,,,,check it out


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> i have no affiliation with the business...but grew up in chicago where i know if good pizza actually is..... fat bobs right there at the gate has awesome pizza.... did by the slice in the summer with the car show,,,,,check it out



How could it be bad with a name with "fat Bobs"??

I know Dave Barry and Mackin are working on something for this weekend.

I'll see if I can do something with them for the race on the 31st.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

wayne im a huge pizza snob..... thats good stuff


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> We're gonna have an extra special TQ award for the 3100 class


What about for the 4200 motor in the 3100 class?


----------



## BudBartos

CarbonJoe said:


> What about for the 4200 motor in the 3100 class?


Leagal if You just call it a 3100 :drunk:

Claim rule is go since motors are in $20.00 gets them right out of the fast guys car !!!!!!!!!!!!

Soulds like a big turnout for this Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> Leagal if You just call it a 3100 :drunk:
> 
> Claim rule is go since motors are in $20.00 gets them right out of the fast guys car !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Soulds like a big turnout for this Sat :thumbsup:


I know Dave B has a fast 3100 sort of


----------



## rcdude65

Sorry newbie question. What is the claim rule?


----------



## sg1

rcdude65 said:


> Sorry newbie question. What is the claim rule?


You can "claim" another person's motor for a $20.00 fee


----------



## Micro_Racer

You see a fast car on the track and think it's the motor that is the reason, you can claim the motor for $20. The racer will remove the motor from their car and give it to you. You put it in your car and see if it was the motor, or their car set-up. The motor claim rule is to ensure no one is "messing" with the spec motor. If you claim the motor, you better go faster!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Dibs on Tang's "3100" motor


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Dibs on Tang's "3100" motor


Let the bidding begin!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Emma "Bee"!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Emma "Bee"!



Too cute, nice job Emma!!


----------



## jamesj

so novice can race any body???? So if sandra wants to run her wedge she can?????


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> so novice can race any body???? So if sandra wants to run her wedge she can?????


Whatever makes her happy!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> I am making a new LiPo LTO chassis.... top secret stuff..... no more 2/3A slots - nice LiPo holder..... milled out chassis for lead weight in the right places.... All stuff he learned from slot car racing.....


wow....


----------



## Micro_Racer

New _Snickers_ ride for the NORCAR race!

Can't wait for this race - DrunkMike has a new car all ready to race, the Toledo crew will be coming out, a few new RTR should be hitt'n the track, and of course the novice drivers are battling it out for trophies!

We may even see some folks we haven't seen in some time make it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Nice job Mike.


----------



## Micro_Racer

jamesj said:


> so novice can race any body???? So if sandra wants to run her wedge she can?????


Only if it has googly eyes! That's a must for the novice class :freak:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> Only if it has googly eyes! That's a must for the novice class :freak:


oh brother.... micro dont confuse james............i dont think there is an eye rule in any class...can you confirm Michael :freak:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just keep your eyes open when driving.....thats the only rule I am aware of...


----------



## jamesj

ohhhhhhhhhhhh god sandra needs googly eyes........... lol


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Just keep your eyes open when driving.....thats the only rule I am aware of...


Why start now...


----------



## Medved

Will micro have any motors for BRP today? Also short notice but will bud have any hop ups for BRP as well. Looking for stearing and the pods for the brushless motors. Also if anyone has a BRP for sale I may pick it up


----------



## TangTester

mirco should have the motors at the track today.....i saw he had a full box last week


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have motors!


----------



## rcdude65

Steve and I stopped for a bite should be there about 2:30 


Thanks mike for all your help


----------



## CarbonJoe

How awesome was the turnout tonight? 17 Novice racers alone! 46 entries total! Too bad Bud missed this one.

He's right. It's over.


----------



## jamesj

now the next race is at freddies and the race after freddies is at the gate. So i think i will have to go with a new set of tires for the gate or stager for the gate, cause the track at the gate is longer than freddies. I looked at my tires after racing tonight. and my front left tire is much smaller than the front right tire. Also i'm thinking i might want to make the right front spring stiffer..... Any one have any ideas............


----------



## old_dude

What a crazy night of racing. A big field in all of the classes for a club race. 
Great job Wayne, Mike and Pat for corralling the racers and getting the show done in a reasonable time. 
Special thanks to Dave B. from Detroit for the B.B.Q.

To the racers, I hope you had fun.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

jamesj said:


> now the next race is at freddies and the race after freddies is at the gate. So i think i will have to go with a new set of tires for the gate or stager for the gate, cause the track at the gate is longer than freddies. I looked at my tires after racing tonight. and my front left tire is much smaller than the front right tire. Also i'm thinking i might want to make the right front spring stiffer..... Any one have any ideas............


turn left when u get to the corner :thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Was a great night of racing, thanks to Wayne, Mike, and all the staff from the Gate that made it possible. Good turn out, lots of fun for all....
Don


----------



## ghoulardi

Good seein' the Toledo crew again. New track sounds good. Let us know and I'm sure some of us will make the trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Thanks to all that came out last night. A big thanks to Dave Berry for the BBQ. Pictures are posted on our FB page NORCAR R/C.

chuck


----------



## Micro_Racer

*NORCAR Oval Racing!*

What an exciting night of racing! 
Congratulations to all te Novice drivers! Both the B and A main's were fun to watch!!!
- I think a few of the novice drivers may be ready to bump up to the 3100kv class soon!!!! :thumbsup:

A big thank you goes out to Wayne, Pat, Chuck, and Dave - they keeped us well fed, and the race program moving along! 

Emma wanted to thank everyone for the "tips", and hoped everyone enjoyed her home made potato chip cookies and mini cupcakes! :woohoo:

3100Kv racing was OUTSTANDING! What a close field! Each main had battles for the bump-up! This was some of the best driving I have seen. Racers were courteous to the top 3 spots - letting them battle for position! Very few wrecks.... 

A big thanks to everyone who stopped out! The next points race is at Freddies on Jan 21st, and the next race at NORCAR if Feb 4th!!


----------



## Medved

Ben and I had a great time last night. Really awesome to see all the kids there. Fantastic family atmosphere. Seems like Ben did get some racing genes . . . He said his car was too slow and it needed to go faster. Thanks again for letting him drive the TC3 Tank with the BRPs. He is really excited to get his BRP on the track like everyone else. Not sure about making it to Freddie's, but we are planning on making the Feb race.


----------



## sg1

I still can't believe 2 heats of Novice!!

It was a great turn out and I had alot of fun trying to "help" Travis go straight and turn left..lol..

He talked about it the whole way home and is still telling me stories this morning about the race.

Glad everyone could make it out and have fun.

Next BRP race at NORCAR at the Gate expect a new layout, something specifically for 1/18 

Maybe we'll start a pole or take suggestions, It looks like Indy is leading for the 31st race, maybe Atlanta for the next one


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Ok heres a dumb question, quite possibly my dumbest ever. Been racing rc cars since they had stone wheels a guy named flinstone was really fast. I got a losi mini sprint from santa claus......where is the on/off switch??????


----------



## TangTester

maybe read the book that came with it....hint hint!!!!!! where were you on Saturday?


----------



## K-5 CAPER

the book says its on the speedo...cant find it there...and why would you have to take the hood off the car to get to it.....it was easier finding my ex girlfriends g-spot. saturday i had to attend a birthday thing. did you win since i wasnt there tang?? :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Anyone ever hear of a guy named Bud Bartos... i guess he used to race these cars...back in the day??????????????????


----------



## jamesj

i was on buds web sight and bud doesn't give info on outside diameter of his tires what should diameter be on front tires


----------



## TangTester

they start at 1.40 in


----------



## jamesj

my front tires are 1.25


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> my front tires are 1.25


Sounds like the perfect size for fronts.
At 1.40" rears and 1.25" fronts the chassis should sit pretty level (front to rear).

If I remember correctly, with stock diameter fronts and stock suspension componants the chassis ground clearance is 2mm higher in the front then the rear. With that being said, some high speed steering is lost and when running on a track with medium to higher traction the odds of traction rolling are greater. I was always a fan of running my fronts at 1.25" or a bit smaller.


----------



## jamesj

so we are talking about having the servo mount plate bolted flat with the chassie and not having the servo mount plate at an angle with the chassie?


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> so we are talking about having the servo mount plate bolted flat with the chassie and not having the servo mount plate at an angle with the chassie?


Correct, flat to the chassis. No shims!


----------



## jamesj

would orange dot tires stop traction rolling


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> would orange dot tires stop traction rolling


It would, also fresh rear tires. So they aren't as "soft".


----------



## jamesj

well i had fresh rear tires so i think i will run orange dot tires at the gate


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> well i had fresh rear tires so i think i will run orange dot tires at the gate


You may also want to look at how much stearing throw you had and reduce the amount of time you let the Niftech soak on your tires.

With a WGT car, when the traction comes up I only let the traction sauce sit on my tires 4 minutes.


----------



## jamesj

maybe next time at the gate, i will come early and if u want u can test my car and explain more about steering throw to me.


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> maybe next time at the gate, i will come early and if u want u can test my car and explain more about steering throw to me.


I would love to!

That's why we open early for practice!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Steering throw is how hard you throw the car against the ground when it's not steering how you want it to.


----------



## AE Racer

K-5 CAPER said:


> Ok heres a dumb question, quite possibly my dumbest ever. Been racing rc cars since they had stone wheels a guy named flinstone was really fast. I got a losi mini sprint from santa claus......where is the on/off switch??????


From the front of the car it's on the rollcage next to the driver's head on the right side. It's outside of the body.

Jeff


----------



## K-5 CAPER

AE Racer said:


> From the front of the car it's on the rollcage next to the driver's head on the right side. It's outside of the body.
> 
> Jeff


Found it on mine its in front of driver and inside of the body on right side/ thanks 4 your help :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Great job everyone !!! Wish I would have made it there 1hr earlier to stop in Did make it to steak and shake however.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sure hope you can make the next races!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> Sure hope you can make the next races!


Bud doesn't love us like he used to....


----------



## BudBartos

Wrong even MORE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesj

so bud we are running 45 spur and not 48 spur any more u did not have them on the rack


----------



## ghoulardi

CarbonJoe said:


> Steering throw is how hard you throw the car against the ground when it's not steering how you want it to.


 I think he means the car steering, not the driver steering..


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> so bud we are running 45 spur and not 48 spur any more u did not have them on the rack


No still 48 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site....enjoy 

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


----------



## Easy

Thanks Mike


----------



## jamesj

thanks mike.... so the third round in Q# is the final points in the Qualifying?


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> thanks mike.... so the third round in Q# is the final points in the Qualifying?


No, your best run of the three rounds of qualifying determines your qualifying position / points.


----------



## jamesj

round #1 i had 46 laps 7 Q#, round #2 i had 51 laps 10 Q# round #3 i had 47 laps 14 Q#


----------



## sg1

I'm confused...

Micro can you go over the points again....


----------



## Micro_Racer

jamesj said:


> round #1 i had 46 laps 7 Q#, round #2 i had 51 laps 10 Q# round #3 i had 47 laps 14 Q#


Qualifying points are given based on the Mains heat board. You have 3 heat races to put in your best run. At the end of the 3 heats the computer calculates everyones best run, and arranges them in order. Your best run was 51 laps in 5:05.370 - out of all the other racers "best" run - that put you in the 14th qualifying spot or 17 points.


----------



## sg1

Why do we have to keep points... can't we all be "winners"??


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Why do we have to keep points...


How else would we measure ourselves? By height?



sg1 said:


> can't we all be "winners"??


No. If someone is a winner, by definition, the rest must be losers.

Or did you really mean "whiners"?


----------



## sg1

Just for some added fun...
The next BRP points race at NORCAR at the Gate,
If you have a 1/18 road car bring it along  (or just tweek yout LTO)


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Just for some added fun...
> The next BRP points race at NORCAR at the Gate,
> If you have a 1/18 road car bring it along  (or just tweek yout LTO)


what? Did you mean, the next NORCAR points race is a road race this Saturday. We run BRP's (I was the BRP series points champ, and have my name on the NORCAR wall of fame :thumbsup on the road track. You may have your name added to the wall of fame!


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> what? Did you mean, the next NORCAR points race is a road race this Saturday. We run BRP's (I was the BRP series points champ, and have my name on the NORCAR wall of fame :thumbsup on the road track. You may have your name added to the wall of fame!


Not exactly  , but you are correct about the NORCAR points series.
You are the current BRP onroad series champ.
I think this Saturday is open practice too  (10am to 8pm)

I was actually saying...

We could run oval and road at the next BRP points race 
Keep the race to 1/18 only and add a road track also for some added fun.


----------



## Toman Racing

hello micro racer i just talked to bud and he said u still have 3100 motors? i checked out at hobbypartz they are out of stock for a while let me know thanks

Daren


----------



## Don S

I like Carbon Joe's way of determining the winner. Height.
I think I would win all of the races. ;-)


----------



## Micro_Racer

Don S said:


> I like Carbon Joe's way of determining the winner. Height.
> I think I would win all of the races. ;-)


Guess i will have to get my "Gene Simmons" boots out of the basement, adds about 8 inches in height....:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Toman Racing said:


> hello micro racer i just talked to bud and he said u still have 3100 motors? i checked out at hobbypartz they are out of stock for a while let me know thanks
> 
> Daren


Yes, I have 3100Kv motors in stock..


----------



## CarbonJoe

Don S said:


> I like Carbon Joe's way of determining the winner. Height.
> I think I would win all of the races. ;-)


Actually, since these are 1/18 scale cars, the shorter drivers would do better.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

CarbonJoe said:


> Actually, since these are 1/18 scale cars, the shorter drivers would do better.


That being the case,,,, im in good shape :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Micro_Racer said:


> Guess i will have to get my "Gene Simmons" boots out of the basement, adds about 8 inches in height....:thumbsup:


micro would like to see you marshall with those kiss boots on :wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe

K-5 CAPER said:


> micro would like to see you marshall with those kiss boots on :wave:


He better not spit fire or blood! :freak:


----------



## Toman Racing

Micro racer, thanks so how do I pay u ?are u willing to send 3100 motor to me?? let me know thanks 

Daren


----------



## Crusty

Just got word Bob Biro is in the hospital. He fell and broke his leg in several places. He's not sure how long the hospital stay will be, but he will be going to a rehab unit when he's released.


----------



## Easy

Crusty said:


> Just got word Bob Biro is in the hospital. He fell and broke his leg in several places. He's not sure how long the hospital stay will be, but he will be going to a rehab unit when he's released.


WTF?? 
Tell him we are thinking about him and our prayers will be with him.
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

I hope Bob has a speedy recovery! Let him know we are thinking about him


----------



## Crusty

I will let him know.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

yes crusty tell him i wish the best


----------



## Mark5

Get Well Bob!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Ok you old klutz get healed, we will miss you at the track.


----------



## ghoulardi

Get well soon. Don't harass the nurses too much !


----------



## Racer649

*oval race*

Does anyone know when the next oval race at Freddies is?


----------



## Crusty

January 21st at 5:00 P.M.


----------



## Crusty

I just talked to Bob. He says thanks for the well wishes. He's in Akron General and wil most likely be moved to Falls Rehabilitation in Cuyahoga Falls for physical therapy. His doctor said it could be 6 months before he can put any weight on his leg.


----------



## jamesj

i hope he gets well how long is he in the hospital the hospital is just down the street from me


----------



## Crusty

He has some complications and does not know how long he'll be there.


----------



## jamesj

does any one know whos birthday is coming up?


----------



## jamesj

how late are the visiting hours our


----------



## Crusty

jamesj said:


> how late are the visiting hours our


I have no idea.


----------



## Toman Racing

hey, mirco racer i would like to have two motors 3100kv let me know how we plan to work on send and pay let me know thanks

Daren


----------



## fireball47

So there is both a Freddies and a Gate race Sat @ 5:00?


----------



## Micro_Racer

NORCAR (Gate) race is a road race (non-BRP points race). Freddies is an Oval BRP points race....


----------



## Micro_Racer

Toman Racing said:


> hey, mirco racer i would like to have two motors 3100kv let me know how we plan to work on send and pay let me know thanks
> 
> Daren


PM sent...


----------



## Micro_Racer

I see Freddies is running some 1/10th scale oval at his track..... we may have some grip!


----------



## jamesj

freddie asked me if i wanted to race 1/10th scale oval at his track.....right now i have no work, but if i did i would give it some serious thought......the only reason i race brp is that it is real cheap and sandra needs to impove in racing brp not that i don't need to improve as well......


----------



## BudBartos

Big turnout this Sat at Freddies for the next BRP series race :thumbsup:

The Fig 8 and awards race on March 24 th is cancelled. We will hand out the awards at the 1/18th scale nationals on Mar 31 at the gate. 

I will be at the race this Sat so see You there:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Cool - I have updated the BRP calendar to reflect the change of date. The Mar 31st race will be a RoadOval! You can run both the Indy style oval and then the infield road course! Should be a lot of FUN!!! It will be nice to go left and right again


----------



## Easy

BudBartos said:


> Big turnout this Sat at Freddies for the next BRP series race :thumbsup:
> 
> The Fig 8 and awards race on March 24 th is cancelled. We will hand out the awards at the 1/18th scale nationals on Mar 31 at the gate.
> 
> I will be at the race this Sat so see You there:wave:


What happened to the 24th???


----------



## Crusty

No Figure 8 this year?


----------



## BudBartos

Right no fig 8 this year or maybe ever. Doing the awards at the 1/18th nats so all will get national attention. I here some of the RC mags may be coming plus TV.


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Right no fig 8 this year or maybe ever. Doing the awards at the 1/18th nats so all will get national attention. I here some of the RC mags may be coming plus TV.


Sounds like a good idea. Publicity can't hurt!


----------



## Micro_Racer

BudBartos said:


> Doing the awards at the 1/18th nats so all will get national attention. I here some of the RC mags may be coming plus TV.


I hear Santa and the Easter Bunny may be in attendance as well :tongue:


----------



## sg1

Micro_Racer said:


> I hear Santa and the Easter Bunny may be in attendance as well :tongue:


We need to get it set up for liverc.com

The CRC race was like that, it was cool to watch.


----------



## lephturn

Need it in HD... how bout in car cams??? that would be cool. split screen showing track and one showing the in car cams.

Seriously ... HD cams have gotten cheap and they are much clearer to see the Mini


----------



## Micro_Racer

Micro_Racer said:


> I hear Santa and the Easter Bunny may be in attendance as well :tongue:


This just in - ESPN Oucho will cover this event.


----------



## CarbonJoe

ESPN Ouch-o or ESPN Ocho?


----------



## Micro_Racer

Ouch (that is what the body of Emma's BRP said)


----------



## rcdude65

I did not hit the bug that hard LOL!!!


----------



## jamesj

bud..... i hope u will have some 48 spur and the black rings for the 48 spur.....i will need to know the cost pls.....


----------



## CarbonJoe

If you have to ask, you can't afford it.


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> bud..... i hope u will have some 48 spur and the black rings for the 48 spur.....i will need to know the cost pls.....


for both $6.00


----------



## xxfile

Futaba s 9650....
what model # kimbrough servo saver or any brand of servo saver fits this servo?


----------



## jamesj

CarbonJoe said:


> If you have to ask, you can't afford it.


your right racing brp is getting expensive lol


----------



## CarbonJoe

xxfile said:


> Futaba s 9650....
> what model # kimbrough servo saver or any brand of servo saver fits this servo?


I think most guys us a Kimbrough medium. Futaba servos use 25 spline count. Some Kimbrough servo savers come in a universal model, with 23, 24, and 25 spline inserts for the saver. Not sure on the specific model numbers. Check Tower Hobbies or A Main.


----------



## sg1

xxfile said:


> Futaba s 9650....
> what model # kimbrough servo saver or any brand of servo saver fits this servo?


http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0001P?I=LXS447&P=8

The medium one, like Joe said is stronger, but I think it's a bit tight for space.
this is the smaller one that fits only the Futaba.


----------



## CarbonJoe

This is the universal one:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXS361&P=M


----------



## xxfile

Got it 
one of the guys keeps skipping a spline when he hits the wall.
im 99% sure it has to be the servo saver skipping a tooth not the internal gears they usually just shred...


----------



## BudBartos

I will be there at 3:30 !!!! looks like snow will stop early so get Your shoveling done and get out to Freddies for some racing FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Not a very big snow storm !!! Hope to see You all at Freddies :wave:


----------



## ghoulardi

Not gonna make it. I'm up to my a$$ in boiler parts


----------



## Crusty

I will be there!


----------



## Micro_Racer

ghoulardi said:


> Not gonna make it. I'm up to my a$$ in boiler parts


Get your priorities strait!!! Get out to Freddies :thumbsup:


----------



## rcdude65

Steve and I are trying to make it I have to take my daughter to Cleveland first then pick up steve and head south. Cant wait to gain more experience.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Doug - I hope you and Steve make it out today!


----------



## rcdude65

We will be there just wish we could get there earlier for more practice.


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing, thanks to Bud and Freddie. Good to see all you guys, wish more could make it though, we need more participation.....


----------



## sg1

Did James make the "A"????

I put alot of money down in Vegas he would...


----------



## Micro_Racer

Good night of racing! The track improvements the Don S. did are wonderful, getting rid of the dots and tape, replacing with nice curved ends! Plus the track finally had grip!!! 

Racing was fun, not a ton of crashing! 

I thought for sure I had a good shot at passing Bud and winning the A main. Over 6 minutes of nose to tail racing....navigating through traffic.....catching the draft....our cars were equal in speed....

sadly, ending up on your lid, is a slow way around the track 

but it looks like I did fight my way back to 3rd.....



We did have our first motor claim! We will see if "slow Don" will now be "fast Don" with a motor compliments of Dave 


It was nice to see the novice class continue to grow! 5 racers, with Zack looking like he may be ready to move up! 50 laps would have placed him solidly in the 3100Kv B Main!!! Nice job Zack!!!


Next race is back at NORCAR Feb 4th!!!!! It is looking like it will be a very BIG turnout.... with a bunch of new RTRace BRP's in the field!!! 

See everyone at the track!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

sg1 said:


> Did James make the "A"????
> 
> I put alot of money down in Vegas he would...


DNS for James in the B.....But Sandra did make the Novice A Main :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Thanks to all that came out to run. Had some new racers and some that have not been out for sometime. Good to see You all again.

The racing was close and pretty clean !!!!!!!


----------



## pete_p

*!/18 pan cars*

Hi guys, I just bought a BRP car and really like it. I want to start racing it at "The Gate" in Brunswick. I know NOTHING about onroad racing. Any advice for me?


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Hi guys, I just bought a BRP car and really like it. I want to start racing it at "The Gate" in Brunswick. I know NOTHING about onroad racing. Any advice for me?


Show up! Nothing beats time on the track. There are plenty of guys at the Gate that will give you a hand. Job one is to have a good time.


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> Hi guys, I just bought a BRP car and really like it. I want to start racing it at "The Gate" in Brunswick. I know NOTHING about onroad racing. Any advice for me?


Bring your gear on out to the track!!! Plenty of people who can show you how to get started!! The good thing about BRP cars - they are simple and very durable!!!


----------



## pete_p

Thanks, I'll be there next weekend with all my gear.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site..... this is a very close battle!!


----------



## jamesj

that was quick micro


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> that was quick micro


He's heard that before.....


----------



## rcdude65

*Open practice*

Is there any carpet tracks that I can practice on other than before a race?


----------



## DMiz

We did have our first motor claim! We will see if "slow Don" will now be "fast Don" with a motor compliments of Dave

Yeah it was fun while it lasted,still don't know why mine was claimed surely not the fastest motor out there,oh well we will see I have another.Slow Don will now look like he is running the super G slalom zig zagging real fast down the strait away.


----------



## Micro_Racer

rcdude65 said:


> Is there any carpet tracks that I can practice on other than before a race?


NORCAR has their schedule on-line at www.norcarracing.com. Most of the time practice is a few hours before a race. If you get to the track when the door opens you should have a few hours to practice. Freddie's use to have open track time during his normal business hours, but you may want to call him to verify.


----------



## Micro_Racer

jamesj said:


> that was quick micro


Yep


----------



## Micro_Racer

DMiz said:


> We did have our first motor claim! We will see if "slow Don" will now be "fast Don" with a motor compliments of Dave
> 
> Yeah it was fun while it lasted,still don't know why mine was claimed surely not the fastest motor out there,oh well we will see I have another.Slow Don will now look like he is running the super G slalom zig zagging real fast down the strait away.


Will you now be slow Dave?!?


----------



## DMiz

No Pat gave me a 4200 to put in for the Gate:thumbsup:


----------



## lephturn

*3100kv motors*

Hello,

Did you get a new batch of 3100's in? I would like to get one or 2 from you for my raptor and BRP oval. Tryin to get the March dates off from work to come out from Albany for the big race

Thanks

Jason Allen


----------



## jamesj

lephturn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you get a new batch of 3100's in? I would like to get one or 2 from you for my raptor and BRP oval. Tryin to get the March dates off from work to come out from Albany for the big race
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason Allen


they still make parts for the raptor cause i need some parts


----------



## sg1

lephturn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you get a new batch of 3100's in? I would like to get one or 2 from you for my raptor and BRP oval. Tryin to get the March dates off from work to come out from Albany for the big race
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason Allen


I'm sure Micro_racer has some 

We sold the ones we had at the Hobbyshop to some new racers Saturday night.


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> they still make parts for the raptor cause i need some parts


I thought you were running a scalpel for onroad??

What parts do you need?


----------



## jamesj

jamesj said:


> they still make parts for the raptor cause i need some parts


u have the web sight i would like to get some parts


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> I thought you were running a scalpel for onroad??
> 
> What parts do you need?


the scalpel needs tires and i need to get a radio receiver for it and i need to get the body set up for it but except for that, thats it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

DMiz said:


> No Pat gave me a 4200 to put in for the Gate:thumbsup:


We now have special "high tech" equipment to check motors.....Just in case someone tries to pull a "Tang"


----------



## Micro_Racer

Getting excited about the next race at NORCAR - looks like it will be a 1/18th RoadOval.... so you can run both road and oval!!! Get your cars ready for the 1/18th Wolds on March 31st!


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> u have the web sight i would like to get some parts


No website... just boxes of stuff in my race room 

Do you need a fiberglass part or CRC part that's included with the kit?


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> No website... just boxes of stuff in my race room
> 
> Do you need a fiberglass part or CRC part that's included with the kit?


those black bars on the side are very inportant i have a total of three 2 for the chassie and and 1 extra....


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> those black bars on the side are very inportant i have a total of three 2 for the chassie and and 1 extra....


Those are a standard CRC product. We have them at the track 
They're used on CRC 1/12 and WGT cars.


----------



## pete_p

I just bought a hobbywing esc and a 3100kv motor for my BRP. It runs smooth at 1/2 throttle, but it gets jerky at full throttle going forward. It's smooth in reverse. Any ideas? I programmed it manually, because I don't have the software for it. I'll be there on Sat. around 4:30 with it. I'll be the guy getting laped by little kids! -Pete


----------



## jamesj

pete_p said:


> I just bought a hobbywing esc and a 3100kv motor for my BRP. It runs smooth at 1/2 throttle, but it gets jerky at full throttle going forward. It's smooth in reverse. Any ideas? I programmed it manually, because I don't have the software for it. I'll be there on Sat. around 4:30 with it. I'll be the guy getting laped by little kids! -Pete


i thought we didn't run brp's in reverse try taking out the reverse....


----------



## jamesj

jamesj said:


> i thought we didn't run brp's in reverse try taking out the reverse....


if u have the same hobbywing esc that i have, then u could ask micro if he could get it set up for you. I know that he help me with setting up my hobby wing....


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> I just bought a hobbywing esc and a 3100kv motor for my BRP. It runs smooth at 1/2 throttle, but it gets jerky at full throttle going forward. It's smooth in reverse. Any ideas? I programmed it manually, because I don't have the software for it. I'll be there on Sat. around 4:30 with it. I'll be the guy getting laped by little kids! -Pete


Like Jame's said, we can set the esc up on the laptop or 2 in 1 box to make sure the settings are correct.
Chances are they aren't


----------



## Micro_Racer

Pete - we can take a look at it at the track. It's probably the DDRS or punch setting.


----------



## sg1

Tang...

Your 13.5 is ready 

BETTER then new....


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> Tang...
> 
> Your 13.5 is ready
> 
> BETTER then new....


 Thanks SG1 I am ready to be faster this weekend!!!!


----------



## pete_p

Thanks guys! This esc is new to me, and I'm sure it's not set up right. This will be my first time racing onroad, and first time racing 1/18. I'll see you on Sat. Thanks for all the help. -Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer

Wow 7 BRP Road racers at NORCAR tonight! 

Road racing making a come back!


----------



## pete_p

How about that new guy. He finally crossed the finsh line. Thanks Wayne, Mike, and Joe for all your help! -Pete


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> How about that new guy. He finally crossed the finsh line. Thanks Wayne, Mike, and Joe for all your help! -Pete


Don't worry... it does get easier. Once the initial bugs are worked out, these cars aren't that maintenance intensive.

Good to see new racers. How long until you step up to the bigger cars? You can run more than one class. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> How about that new guy. He finally crossed the finsh line. Thanks Wayne, Mike, and Joe for all your help! -Pete


No problem! You were fast last night!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

Quick note on the brushless motors:

Be sure to cut and remove the shrink wrap at the end bell of the motor. We are finding that if you don't and bend the wires to fit in the rear pod, it is putting stress on the connection and causing shorts. This will make the motor cog. Remove the black shrink wrap, and carefully bend the wires perpendicular to the motor......


----------



## pete_p

As soon as I get some prctice with 1/18, I'll move up to something else!


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> As soon as I get some prctice with 1/18, I'll move up to something else!


Yes! Then the BRP gets handed down to your kids. Big novice oval race next Saturday.


----------



## ecoastrc

lephturn said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did you get a new batch of 3100's in? I would like to get one or 2 from you for my raptor and BRP oval. Tryin to get the March dates off from work to come out from Albany for the big race
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason Allen


Us racers from CT will be out there for the March 3rd race. Would be cool to get some more out of state drivers for this race.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

ecoastrc said:


> Us racers from CT will be out there for the March 3rd race. Would be cool to get some more out of state drivers for this race.:thumbsup:


Big race on the 31st of March !!


----------



## jamesj

bud are u giong to bring some c clips and springs and what time will u be at the gate


----------



## CarbonJoe

I thought he only races slot cars now? Something about one less thing to worry about?


----------



## jamesj

well i can't race brp with no c clips or springs....


----------



## CarbonJoe

I'm sure we have something on the wall at the Gate. Standard 1/12 scale springs and 1/8 E clips will fit, since the front end parts are off a 1/12 scale car.


----------



## jamesj

cool !!!!!! cause i need brp points can't get brp points running a scalpel


----------



## Micro_Racer

James - the NORCAR hobby shop is fully stocked with the BRP parts you need!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

James I beleive the points are only based on your Oval racing, not on your road race. Therefor you can race your schaple onroad with no pts lost.:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

That's right - we will run both Oval and Road this weekend. Points will only be given for the Oval.....


check out the track:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4047042&postcount=21


----------



## Easy

Nice job on the track...


----------



## rcdude65

looks fun.....


----------



## Micro_Racer

It looks like a few people are putting together road cars! If you have a SC18V2M chassis laying around, that makes a great road racer!


----------



## BudBartos

See You all Saterday :wave:


----------



## old_dude

BudBartos said:


> See You all Saterday :wave:


Bud:
I will run one of you're rentals if it is available. I will have the Mini Late Model as a few of those are supposed to show up so it is only if you have a spare.


----------



## jamesj

theres a race this sat???? where does the time go


----------



## BudBartos

old_dude said:


> Bud:
> I will run one of you're rentals if it is available. I will have the Mini Late Model as a few of those are supposed to show up so it is only if you have a spare.


Don S will have it all :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> theres a race this sat???? where does the time go


The same place my Taco Bell went.


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes! Then the BRP gets handed down to your kids. Big novice oval race next Saturday.


Let me know if you know someone who wants to buy a ready to race brp. I have two RTR but only need one. What class should I get my ass kicked in next?


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> What class should I get my ass kicked in next?


VTA is a decent step up. Or Stock Touring if you're feeling saucy. Or 1/12 Stock if you like 8 minute races. Of World GT if you don't, but like the simplicity of a bigger pan car. Or do like I do and run them all. :wave:


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> VTA is a decent step up. Or Stock Touring if you're feeling saucy. Or 1/12 Stock if you like 8 minute races. Of World GT if you don't, but like the simplicity of a bigger pan car. Or do like I do and run them all. :wave:


VTA looks fun! I think that's my next step. I need to unload some 1/18 stuff first. I should be there on Sat. But I'm ready to race now!!!!


----------



## Mackin

Bud, I'm not going to race on Sat. Thought I would let you know now so you can rent your car.

thanks 
chuck


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Bud, I'm not going to race on Sat. Thought I would let you know now so you can rent your car.
> 
> thanks
> chuck


Looks like Ron will be running Bud's car


----------



## jamesj

how much to rent an rtr my tires have not come in yet for my rtr


----------



## Easy

What a fun night of racing at The Gate!! Had a ball, thanks to Wayne and Mike and the rest of the crew.


----------



## BudBartos

Super race last night !!! Thanks all for coming out :thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Super race last night !!! Thanks all for coming out :thumbsup:


I was going to sell one of my BRP's and go bigger, BUT WOW can those things take a BEATING!!!!!! My son is 4yrs old, and he crashed that thing soo hard. I have NEVER seen a car take such a beating and keep running! They are my new favorite RC cars. Thanks everyone, Gino had a BLAST! My son and I have never had that much fun together. He will be there every month for Novice racing.:wave:


----------



## Magz02

PM coming @ ya Micro Racer.


----------



## jamesj

i found two differant side links for the rapture 
3281 
http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7719082

and 3280 
http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7719049

wich one should i get?????


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> i found two differant side links for the rapture
> 3281
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7719082
> 
> and 3280
> http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7719049
> 
> wich one should i get?????


The 3281's are the correct ones.
I have them on order, it will save you shipping if you want to wait till this weekend to pick them up (we race road Sunday).


----------



## jamesj

ye my tax check should be coming in how many are u getting and i also got bearings this weekend for my scalpel and i might need to get a new motor and esc an ezrun 25 amp for my rapture.....


----------



## CarbonJoe

The Rapture is coming???


----------



## jamesj

i was also thinking about a HELICAM. i want to test it out and see how it works and see how good the vidio is only one thing will need a computer to down load the vidio what does any one think


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> i was also thinking about a HELICAM. i want to test it out and see how it works and see how good the vidio is only one thing will need a computer to down load the vidio what does any one think


I don't think those are legal for BRP races. Bud doesn't sell them on the rack.


----------



## jamesj

thats right bud doesn't sell vido cams on the rack oh well i would think vidio cams would be good business sense getting more plp to see the race and want more plp to come out to race


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> ye my tax check should be coming in how many are u getting and i also got bearings this weekend for my scalpel and i might need to get a new motor and esc an ezrun 25 amp for my rapture.....


I have 8 pairs coming. We also have the esc and motors in stock


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> thats right bud doesn't sell vido cams on the rack oh well i would think vidio cams would be good business sense getting more plp to see the race and want more plp to come out to race


And the carnage! That'll bring 'em out.

Does Bud sell helmets and face shields on the rack?

I think if I sell my house I might be able to afford one of those Speedmerchant cars. How much are they again? $35,000? $40,000? It looked pretty good against those $90 Burp cars.

I heard these are pretty good. What do you guys think? Is it worth the $59.95?
http://johnmorganseminars.com/stop-smoking.html


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> The Rapture is coming???


Old news, Blondie was singing about it in 1980.


----------



## jamesj

will the gate be a nonsmoking now plp that smoke can't race at the gate lol.....


----------



## Chaz955i

jamesj said:


> will the gate be a nonsmoking now plp that smoke can't race at the gate lol.....


The Gate welcomes everyone, that said it is a non-smoking facility, this includes the track area, the back room and the bathrooms.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> The Gate welcomes everyone, that said it is a non-smoking facility, this includes the track area, the back room and the bathrooms.


Lipo batteries and motors are included in the non-smoking policy. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Have had a few request to bump up the start time for the next BRP points race at the gate. How does 3:30 sound? With 51 entries it was a long night and some of the Novice racers had to get home for bed :thumbsup: I need to get home for my bedtime also but missed that 

That would get us out by 9 to 9:30

This is just for the gate race Freddies next race will still start at 5:00


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> Have had a few request to bump up the start time for the next BRP points race at the gate. How does 3:30 sound? With 51 entries it was a long night and some of the Novice racers had to get home for bed :thumbsup: I need to get home for my bedtime also but missed that
> 
> That would get us out by 9 to 9:30
> 
> This is just for the gate race Freddies next race will still start at 5:00



A 3:30 start sounds good to me.
We'll open up earlier for practice.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I like the earlier start time! I know my 2nd place A main novice racer was very tired! BTW she really liked the "new" plaque she got!


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> I need to get home for my bedtime also but missed that
> 
> That would get us out by 9 to 9:30


We'd better start at noon then, since you need to be home by 6:30. What time is the Early Bird Special at Steak and Shake?

This would allow the Toledo guys to get home the same day.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> BTW she really liked the "new" plaque she got!


Frequent brushing and flossing will prevent that. Maybe it's from the batches of cookies she made? :wave:


----------



## rcdude65

Micro_Racer said:


> I like the earlier start time! I know my 2nd place A main novice racer was very tired! BTW she really liked the "new" plaque she got!


Second place.....Great job...I guess I better step it up a bit if I am ever going to make it out of novice LOL.


----------



## jamesj

hey bud is it possible to order some #252 GTP Sports bodies for road course and how many would i have to order 10, 15, to get some


----------



## ghoulardi

I like the 3:30 idea too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crusty

BudBartos said:


> Have had a few request to bump up the start time for the next BRP points race at the gate. How does 3:30 sound? With 51 entries it was a long night and some of the Novice racers had to get home for bed :thumbsup: I need to get home for my bedtime also but missed that
> 
> That would get us out by 9 to 9:30
> 
> This is just for the gate race Freddies next race will still start at 5:00


3:30 sounds good. It was after 11 till we got home. I'm liking the bigger turnout!


----------



## Racer649

*transponder*

does anyone know if the robitronics RS163 transponder will work at the gate?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Racer649 said:


> does anyone know if the robitronics RS163 transponder will work at the gate?


Do they work with AMB systems? The only ones I know work for sure are AMB, MyLaps, and MRT (AMB clones).


----------



## Racer649

thanks


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> hey bud is it possible to order some #252 GTP Sports bodies for road course and how many would i have to order 10, 15, to get some


I will order 50 just for You :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I will order 50 just for You :thumbsup:


That's gonna cost Jame's 625.99 plus shipping!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> That's gonna cost James 625.99 plus shipping!!!! WOW!!!


That's about 1/10 of the way to a Speedmerchant chassis!


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> That's about 1/10 of the way to a Speedmerchant chassis!


1/15th if he wants the formula front end. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Pics are up on Facebook.


----------



## jamesj

BudBartos said:


> I will order 50 just for You :thumbsup:


thanks bud


----------



## jamesj

Mackin said:


> Pics are up on Facebook.


where on face book i see no pics


----------



## jamesj

jamesj said:


> where on face book i see no pics


i found the pics man i look ugly lol.....


----------



## pete_p

*Paint*

What type of paint should I be using on my BRP bodies? Whatever I'm using is flaking off. Maybe I should just stop hitting the wall????:freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> What type of paint should I be using on my BRP bodies? Whatever I'm using is flaking off. Maybe I should just stop hitting the wall????:freak:


Pactra RC paint (spray cans), Parma Fsskolor (water based acrylic for airbrushes) or Createx (same as Parma, but from Pat Catans)

Regular spray paints will flake off, since they don't have the additive that makes the paint flex. Also, clean the inside of the body with Simple Green and rinse clean to remove any mold release (or clean with alcohol) prior to painting.


----------



## Crusty

CarbonJoe said:


> Pactra RC paint (spray cans), Parma Fsskolor (water based acrylic for airbrushes) or Createx (same as Parma, but from Pat Catans)
> 
> Regular spray paints will flake off, since they don't have the additive that makes the paint flex. Also, clean the inside of the body with Simple Green and rinse clean to remove any mold release (or clean with alcohol) prior to painting.


What he said! Getting the inside of the body perfectly clean is most important! Scrub it a couple times. Shake it out and let it air dry for at least a day. Don't touch it. Oils will transfer from your fingers to the body.


----------



## Easy

Micro, you have a pm.


----------



## Easy

Wayne you have a pm.


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Wayne you have a pm.


Replied!


----------



## Easy

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Easy

Bud, you have a pm


----------



## NitroGeoff

if i had a nickel for the amount of days its taking me to finally get involved with the forum i still wouldnt have money to buy the speed merchant car.


----------



## Easy

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

NitroGeoff said:


> if i had a nickel for the amount of days its taking me to finally get involved with the forum i still wouldnt have money to buy the speed merchant car.


And you would have a ton of nickel's! It's been a few years!


----------



## Micro_Racer

No football or NASCAR today. It's cold outside but nice and warm at the track! Come on out for some road racing! Racing starts at 1. Racing and food....... What more could you want!


----------



## pete_p

Hey guys, what motor is best to run in super-stock TC. And what gearing is best?


----------



## Micro_Racer

You may want to post your question at
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4067316#post4067316

That is the NORCAR thread.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Nice road racing today at NORCAR! 7 -1/18th scale racers! Road racing looks to be making a comeback!

BTW - I can not race at Freddies Saturday - it is Emma's B-Day party....someone please grab the points!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Any idea what the turnout will be Sat. at Freddies ?:wave:


----------



## Easy

I plan on being there.


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there.


----------



## BudBartos

I have to go out of town but Don S will be there with the parts rack.


----------



## Easy

Anyone know of a repair place for the Hyperion chargers? I am trying to contact Empire Hobbies in AZ, but in case they are of no help, does anyone know of anyplace else?
Thanks 
Don


----------



## TangTester

Easy said:


> Anyone know of a repair place for the Hyperion chargers? I am trying to contact Empire Hobbies in AZ, but in case they are of no help, does anyone know of anyplace else?
> Thanks
> Don


 if you find one let me know I have a bad one tooo


----------



## Easy

Pat, you have a pm


----------



## TangTester

Easy said:


> Pat, you have a pm


 thanks for the info


----------



## Micro_Racer

Points are updated on my web site!


----------



## DMiz

Micro_Racer said:


> Points are updated on my web site!


Points are wrong on the website,didn't I get the win last time out.Wayne corrected it,the computer missed a lap of mine.Just saying I need all the points I can get,would like to wrap the championship up this Saturday at Freddie's.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

That's not what the print out shows........ I forgot about the computer glitch. I will correct with the next update. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## fireball47

Will Don have some of the GTP Sports bodies with him? I would like 2 please.


Sam


----------



## jamesj

fireball47 said:


> Will Don have some of the GTP Sports bodies with him? I would like 2 please.
> 
> 
> Sam


I hope so i need some also


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> A 3:30 start sounds good to me.
> We'll open up earlier for practice.


My kids and I will be there for the race on march 3rd, but we won't make it until 4:30ish. Can we jump in anytime? They are racing novice. I will be crashing my car in BRP oval.:freak:


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> My kids and I will be there for the race on march 3rd, but we won't make it until 4:30ish. Can we jump in anytime? They are racing novice. I will be crashing my car in BRP oval.:freak:


Not a problem. We'll need to start early and keep on time with the program. I'm guessing 60+ entries.


----------



## Magz02

Building to be a hell-of-a-day of racing!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Can't wait!!


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> Not a problem. We'll need to start early and keep on time with the program. I'm guessing 60+ entries.


Thanks Wayne. Looking forward to some racing with my kids. See you in a few weeks.


----------



## NitroGeoff

At the rate Brp is growing they will have to give us our own class at the champs and snow birds


----------



## Crusty

NitroGeoff said:


> At the rate Brp is growing they will have to give us our own class at the champs and snow birds


:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER

*champs*



Crusty said:


> :thumbsup:


Another class champs would drag out til xmas after 13 days of practice:freak:


----------



## Magz02

NitroGeoff said:


> At the rate Brp is growing they will have to give us our own class at the champs and snow birds


I like that!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

I will have the GTP bodies this week !!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

Last night was the last race at Freddies for the series. The turnout was low but everybody had fun and we got out of there early, and I do mean early. I was home by 9:30 even after Steak and Shake. See you all on the 3rd.:wave:


----------



## marlborochippy

Hey guys can I get some images of how you are mounting the lipos? I am really thinking of buying a car and come back out to race. Been bored around the house and need something to tinker with on the cheap. I can get a rtr cause I need to BUILD something lol.


----------



## pete_p

I have a spare BRP roller with new servo and clear unpainted stock car body. If anyone is interested, just let me know. -Pete


----------



## Micro_Racer

marlborochippy said:


> Hey guys can I get some images of how you are mounting the lipos? I am really thinking of buying a car and come back out to race. Been bored around the house and need something to tinker with on the cheap. I can get a rtr cause I need to BUILD something lol.


The LiPo's fit in the same space as the 4 cell "slots" on the chassis...


----------



## Racer649

*Radio*

Does anyone know if The Gate will have any new Radio's for sale is weekend?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think the NORCAR hobby shop has 1 FlySky DSM radio in stock.


----------



## Tread1

I also have a dx3r for sale in the showcase there if you want a non toy radio, I'm willing to deal on the price


----------



## Chaz955i

Tread1 said:


> I also have a dx3r for sale in the showcase there if you want a non toy radio, I'm willing to deal on the price


Actually we have a new consignment policy. We should have the forms to sign this weekend. If you don't want to consign your radio you are more than welcome to pick it along with anything else you left and take it home.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tread1

I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## BudBartos

Last points race of the season. It's going to be a BIG one :wave:


----------



## Easy

Is there going to be a summer series?


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Is there going to be a summer series?


Ya... What's the deal Bud??!!


----------



## BudBartos

So far yes on summer series. Right now saturdays at the gate probably start at 4 or 5. More news later. Need to get all those hot rod guys from the big car shows in there to see it.


----------



## Easy

Sat. is a better day for me. Summer isn't too bad for driving to the Gate, So I will make plans.
Thanks
Don


----------



## Donald Deutsch

You know Saturdays are good for me. I can race and have my car on display at the cruisein.:wave:


----------



## sg1

Donald Deutsch said:


> You know Saturdays are good for me. I can race and have my car on display at the cruisein.:wave:


Good point!


----------



## Easy

A win-win for all....


----------



## rcdude65

BudBartos said:


> So far yes on summer series. Right now saturdays at the gate probably start at 4 or 5. More news later. Need to get all those hot rod guys from the big car shows in there to see it.


Sounds like a winner +1


----------



## NitroGeoff

Saturday works for us too. If the turnouts are going to stay strong are Italian sausages making a come back?


----------



## Easy

NitroGeoff said:


> Saturday works for us too. If the turnouts are going to stay strong are Italian sausages making a come back?


HMMMMMMM....... Sounds good to me....


----------



## BudBartos

NitroGeoff said:


> Saturday works for us too. If the turnouts are going to stay strong are Italian sausages making a come back?


Sure if Chuck makes them


----------



## Crusty

Saturdays sound good! I'll probably be able to make most of them.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will Bud make any Saturday races?


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Will Bud make any Saturday races?


What do You mean ?? I will be there on the 3rd rest depends if I have a job or not


----------



## Micro_Racer

Will you be attending the summer series races on Sarurday or do you have other races you will be at?


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> Not a problem. We'll need to start early and keep on time with the program. I'm guessing 60+ entries.


Wayne, My son wants me to race with him in novice. That's OK, right? You know Travis is going to beat me anyway! :wave:


----------



## Mackin

Italian Sausage will be on the menu on the 3rd.


----------



## NitroGeoff

Mackin said:


> Italian Sausage will be on the menu on the 3rd.


Awesome!!! Chuck you are the best no matter what bud says about you. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Will you be attending the summer series races on Sarurday or do you have other races you will be at?


Don't think they run many slot car races in the summer. Will set up next winter season to not fall on the same day as the slot car races.
I think all goes better when I'm not there.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Not true, you are missed at the track. Not having the ability to pull into the BRP garage makes for a long race day! Hope to see you at all the races


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Not true, you are missed at the track. Not having the ability to pull into the BRP garage makes for a long race day! Hope to see you at all the races


So that means the Micro garage has been full :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

My garage is full of my own poor handling cars  I may not even finish in the top 3 of points.... How did Tang win all those years?


----------



## Micro_Racer

points updated on my web site.... enjoy


----------



## NitroGeoff

You have been missed at the track. Much more fun and the cars run better when the master is in the house. 
As for tang winning all those years I think it was luck cause there are a lot of fast people that are making even him sweat on the drivers stand now. I think we might see and ending of an era and some new champs will be crowned.


----------



## rcdude65

scheduled practice at the gate for BRP OVAL Nice!!!!

www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## Micro_Racer

The next race (March 3rd) is the last race of the BRP indoor series! Points will be calculated and the trophies will be presented at the March 31st 1/18th scale NORCAR race. Both March races at NORCAR will include both road and oval. At this time for the road racing any 1/18th scale chassis is acceptable. Bud should be posting soon the rules, dates, times, and type of tracks the summer series will have!


----------



## BudBartos

Attention !!!!! NEW RULE Lipo battery must have balance plug on it and balance plug may not connect to anything while in car. We will only use balance plug voltage checker to check voltage.


----------



## jamesj

BudBartos said:


> Attention !!!!! NEW RULE Lipo battery must have balance plug on it and balance plug may not connect to anything while in car. We will only use balance plug voltage checker to check voltage.


my lipo's allready have balance plugs on them... will the voltage be checked before the race or after the race is done... need help to understand this rule


----------



## CarbonJoe

Kind of stupid to check the voltage *after* the race...


----------



## CarbonJoe

BudBartos said:


> Attention !!!!! NEW RULE Lipo battery must have balance plug on it and balance plug may not connect to anything while in car. We will only use balance plug voltage checker to check voltage.


And the maximum voltage per cell is?


----------



## Micro_Racer

1 million jigawats


----------



## NitroGeoff

Micro_Racer said:


> 1 million jigawats


I thought it was 1.21 jigawatts or a bolt of lightning


----------



## CarbonJoe

NitroGeoff said:


> I thought it was 1.21 jigawatts


Winner!


----------



## Micro_Racer

I like the idea of using a lightning bolt!


----------



## DMiz

BudBartos said:


> Attention !!!!! NEW RULE Lipo battery must have balance plug on it and balance plug may not connect to anything while in car. We will only use balance plug voltage checker to check voltage.


Who's cheating now,not me Oh I know who.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Might as well go for the trifecta... 4200 motor, timing in the ESC, and a 3s LiPo.


----------



## jamesj

CarbonJoe said:


> Might as well go for the trifecta... 4200 motor, timing in the ESC, and a 3s LiPo.


? how much rpm will a 4200 motor put out and then how much rpm will a 4200 motor put out with a 3s lipo?? i know that a 3100 motor puts out 25,300 to 25,500 at 7.4 volts. we know that brp tires are 1.4 dia, and 1.4 x 3.14 = 4.396 is my math right?? 10/48 = .2083 x 25,300 rpm = 5,270.83 and is my math correct as well... 1.4 x 3.14 = 4.396 inch's x 5,270.833 rpm = 23,170.5 inch's... One mile is equal to 5,280 feet = 63,360 inch's.... right now is it correct to say that this set up that brp will not reach 1 mph....


----------



## CarbonJoe

Rollout for BRP car (10/48, 1.4 inch tire) is 0.916 inches. So for every revolution of the motor shaft, the car moves 0.916 inches. At 7.4v, a 3100 Kv motor produces 22940 RPM, so the car moves 21013 inches per minute. A mile is 5280ft, or 63360 inches. This translates to 0.331 miles/minute, or 19.89 mph. That is all theoretical, of course, and assumes a straight line. Throw in curves, and the car will go a little slower. But, the starting voltage is higher than the nominal 7.4.

If we use lap times (Don S. 5.2 sec average, and estimate a run line of 156 feet), 156 ft/ 5.2 sec = 30 ft per second, or 20.45 mph.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Rollout for BRP car (10/48, 1.4 inch tire) is 0.916 inches. So for every revolution of the motor shaft, the car moves 0.916 inches. At 7.4v, a 3100 Kv motor produces 22940 RPM, so the car moves 21013 inches per minute. A mile is 5280ft, or 63360 inches. This translates to 0.331 miles/minute, or 19.89 mph.


I don't believe you...


----------



## Micro_Racer

What if it was running with 1.21 jigawats?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> What if it was running with 1.21 jigawats?


That ups the speed to 88 mph. And we all know what happens then, don't we? "If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious shit" - Dr. Emmett Brown


----------



## rcdude65

CarbonJoe said:


> That ups the speed to 88 mph. And we all know what happens then, don't we? "If my calculations are correct, when this baby hits eighty-eight miles per hour... you're gonna see some serious shit" - Dr. Emmett Brown


But where will we put the flux capacitor?


----------



## Micro_Racer

So that's what happened to my car. All I saw was two small flame lines.


----------



## CarbonJoe

rcdude65 said:


> But where will we put the flux capacitor?


It is connected to the ESC. Just use a Tekin one, since the Novak is way too big for 1/18 scale.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> So that's what happened to my car. All I saw was two small flame lines.


Depending on when you had it set for, the car may have re-appeared at the Gate right now! Marshal!


----------



## rcdude65

Micro_Racer said:


> So that's what happened to my car. All I saw was two small flame lines.



That would really help Buds sales if the cars kept disappearing.


----------



## rcdude65

CarbonJoe said:


> Depending on when you had it set for, the car may have re-appeared at the Gate right now! Marshal!



Maybe we can use the food chopper and we can recycle any left over food and run our cars Then we will not have to worry about the lipo rule. When Micros car reappears it should have the upgrade.


----------



## Micro_Racer

I sure hope future me has some advice on how to win the summer series


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> ? How much rpm will a 4200 motor put out and then how much rpm will a 4200 motor put out with a 3s lipo?? I know that a 3100 motor puts out 25,300 to 25,500 at 7.4 volts. We know that brp tires are 1.4 dia, and 1.4 x 3.14 = 4.396 is my math right?? 10/48 = .2083 x 25,300 rpm = 5,270.83 and is my math correct as well... 1.4 x 3.14 = 4.396 inch's x 5,270.833 rpm = 23,170.5 inch's... One mile is equal to 5,280 feet = 63,360 inch's.... Right now is it correct to say that this set up that brp will not reach 1 mph....


 
wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamesj

CarbonJoe said:


> Rollout for BRP car (10/48, 1.4 inch tire) is 0.916 inches. So for every revolution of the motor shaft, the car moves 0.916 inches. At 7.4v, a 3100 Kv motor produces 22940 RPM, so the car moves 21013 inches per minute. A mile is 5280ft, or 63360 inches. This translates to 0.331 miles/minute, or 19.89 mph. That is all theoretical, of course, and assumes a straight line. Throw in curves, and the car will go a little slower. But, the starting voltage is higher than the nominal 7.4.
> 
> If we use lap times (Don S. 5.2 sec average, and estimate a run line of 156 feet), 156 ft/ 5.2 sec = 30 ft per second, or 20.45 mph.


i agree with u i just forgot to take .331 miles/minute x 60 minutes or 19.89 mph my bad


----------



## NitroGeoff

If we are doing this much math for brp then we should be racing cars that should be ready for take off. "roads? Where we are going we don't need roads"


----------



## Micro_Racer

:beatdeadhorse: - Back to the Future :tongue:


----------



## old_dude

And you thought math wasn't important in school.


----------



## jamesj

? what is the fastest speed a brp has traveled ? i remember a vidio of bud running a brp on freddies out side track...


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> ? what is the fastest speed a brp has traveled ? i remember a vidio of bud running a brp on freddies out side track...


I think it was 69 mph....

Bud can you help us with this?


----------



## sg1

Our next 1/18, 1/12 and 1/10 road race isn't for 2 weeks...

but...

This is what we could be running on


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> ? what is the fastest speed a brp has traveled ?


I'm sure someone has taken one on a plane, so around 520mph.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The fastest BRP I have driven was at Classics banked oval. 8000Kv motor on 4.8 volts. It was as fast as the mod 1/10th scale cars.


----------



## ghoulardi

rcdude65 said:


> But where will we put the flux capacitor?


 So that's what those extra electric doohickeys are in Don's car !!!


----------



## Easy

Pat (Tang) you have a p.m.


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> So far yes on summer series. Right now saturdays at the gate probably start at 4 or 5. More news later. Need to get all those hot rod guys from the big car shows in there to see it.


 If the summer series races are going to be at "The Gate" would it be possible to run a on-road BRP class for the summer series also. We're cutting our kart racing back to every other Sunday this summer so Logan and I should be able to make most of the races.
Brett


----------



## sg1

martian 710 said:


> If the summer series races are going to be at "The Gate" would it be possible to run a on-road BRP class for the summer series also. We're cutting our kart racing back to every other Sunday this summer so Logan and I should be able to make most of the races.
> Brett


The tracks we've been setting up have been both oval and road.

I don't see why we couldn't run both for the summer series.

It is up to Bud if he wants to count the road racing for points.....


----------



## jamesj

sg1 said:


> The tracks we've been setting up have been both oval and road.
> 
> I don't see why we couldn't run both for the summer series.
> 
> It is up to Bud if he wants to count the road racing for points.....


i love road and oval but if bud counts the road racing points what other 
changes will there be??? right now we have a good thing going......


----------



## CarbonJoe

We'll all be running SpeedMerchant cars. $6500 each, or two for $15000. 4s LiPo, and 7700kV motors.


----------



## martian 710

CarbonJoe said:


> We'll all be running SpeedMerchant cars. $6500 each, or two for $15000. 4s LiPo, and 7700kV motors.


Where can I find a couple my LHS doesn't have any???:drunk::freak::wave:


----------



## CarbonJoe

martian 710 said:


> Where can I find a couple my LHS doesn't have any???:drunk::freak::wave:


Talk to Dave Berry. And the loan officer at your bank.


----------



## Micro_Racer

This weekends race is the last race of the series! No one is locked in for the top spots! Who will take it all????

A new batch of 30 motors were delivered yesterday. I will not dyno motors going forward. The first 60 motors have all been well within acceptable RPM range. Since we have a stable supplier, and a motor claim rule, I see no need to dyno motors moving forward.

Remember - do not cut your LiPo balance cable or plug it into anything on the car! We will use the balance cable to randomly check voltage!!!!

See you all at the track!!!

Trophies will be presented to the series champs at the 1/18th scale NORCAR race March 31st......


----------



## cracker420

Hey I'm tryin to find someone who knows the 18sc v2m really well? Sorry if I'm not supose to post here.. Cuz idk lol


----------



## CarbonJoe

cracker420 said:


> Hey I'm tryin to find someone who knows the 18sc v2m really well? Sorry if I'm not supose to post here.. Cuz idk lol


Try the guy in the post above yours.


----------



## Micro_Racer

The real expert on the SC18 V2M is Bud Bartos  
Ask your question - we will try to help!


----------



## cracker420

Well I got a few questions lol.

Does it come with a pinion an if so, does it fit directly on to a 18th scale mamba?

Does it come with a servo saver/horn? An does it come with the tie rod from servo to the knuckle? An the ball stud for servo saver/horn?

Can the rear motor plates hold bearings? Even with mods? 

HaS ne one bent a rear Axel? Or broke a chasis? Or main part? 

Has ne one ran one of these on a 3s and our a hi kv motor? Like 8k+?

Can I run a hs65 karbanite geared servo in it? An is it more or less than what I need?

How fast will tires go being ran on asphault? Compared to carpet

is the scalpel spur/diff gear better than brps??

An nething I might also wanna know about this car?

Btw heard nothin but good stuff about brp, an "bud" an I love the produces already thanks, an thanks for ne help ppl offer


----------



## BudBartos

cracker420 said:


> Well I got a few questions lol.
> 
> Does it come with a pinion an if so, does it fit directly on to a 18th scale mamba?
> 
> Does it come with a servo saver/horn? An does it come with the tie rod from servo to the knuckle? An the ball stud for servo saver/horn?
> 
> Can the rear motor plates hold bearings? Even with mods?
> 
> HaS ne one bent a rear Axel? Or broke a chasis? Or main part?
> 
> Has ne one ran one of these on a 3s and our a hi kv motor? Like 8k+?
> 
> Can I run a hs65 karbanite geared servo in it? An is it more or less than what I need?
> 
> How fast will tires go being ran on asphault? Compared to carpet
> 
> is the scalpel spur/diff gear better than brps??
> 
> An nething I might also wanna know about this car?
> 
> Btw heard nothin but good stuff about brp, an "bud" an I love the produces already thanks, an thanks for ne help ppl offer


1. It comes with a pinion that will fit mamba.
2. It does not come with servo horn or saver. It does come wilh all the ball studs.
3.rear can take bearings You will have to sand axle slighty to fit ball bearings. BB made no real differance.
4. Axles have bent but not too often rest does not break.
5. I have they are stupid fast on 1/4 scale oval track ran about 65MPH 3 cell too much.
6. Don't know about that servo We all use Futaba S9650
7.tires will wear alot faster on ashphalt carpet We run 2 to 3 complete race days and they still have life in them.
8. BRP gears are fine.

OK enough ??????????


----------



## cracker420

Thanks so much lol, totally awnsered all my questions, I already have one ordered but I needed to no, I hope u didn't mind awnsering all that, I just recently found them an like them alot, an wanted toknow some stuff, but thanks bud


----------



## NitroGeoff

Have fun with the new car. Any more questions about it ask away.


----------



## jamesj

BudBartos said:


> 1. It comes with a pinion that will fit mamba.
> 2. It does not come with servo horn or saver. It does come wilh all the ball studs.
> 3.rear can take bearings You will have to sand axle slighty to fit ball bearings. BB made no real differance.
> 4. Axles have bent but not too often rest does not break.
> 5. I have they are stupid fast on 1/4 scale oval track ran about 65MPH 3 cell too much.
> 6. Don't know about that servo We all use Futaba S9650
> 7.tires will wear alot faster on ashphalt carpet We run 2 to 3 complete race days and they still have life in them.
> 8. BRP gears are fine.
> 
> OK enough ??????????


bud u said it ran at 65mph on 3 cell what was the diff and pin u used


----------



## TangTester

jamesj said:


> bud u said it ran at 65mph on 3 cell what was the diff and pin u used


 
it was 2s pack. we try a 3s pack, the diff would slip too much from the power


----------



## BudBartos

jamesj said:


> bud u said it ran at 65mph on 3 cell what was the diff and pin u used


2 cell!!! Pinion was a special 16.5555 tooth spur was 46.12 mm


----------



## Micro_Racer

BRP will soon have an XO-SC-18, that will out run the Traxxas xo1 






just joking -


----------



## BudBartos

Yes You will drive it from home via the internet. No need to go out to the track. Does not have a reset button however


----------



## martian 710

BudBartos said:


> Yes You will drive it from home via the internet. No need to go out to the track.


With these darn gas prices that might be a very good thing!! I just paid $3.79/gal. this morning. I can't wait to see what it's going to be this summer. We might have to ride our bicycles to the Gate this summer. I'd probably have to leave Tues. morning to make race time!!!


I think I might have enough old Nimh packs around the house to convert the old Contour to electric power!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

that would be awsome driving our cars at the gate via internet.. but would u imagine the huge server you would need to do that though....


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> that would be awsome driving our cars at the gate via internet.. but would u imagine the huge server you would need to do that though....


Marshal! Marshal! Marshal???


Actually, just buy Virtual RC and race on the Internet, using your controller.


----------



## Easy

Great night of racing at The Gate. Thanks to Wayne, Mike, Bud Chuck, and all the rest that make it fun.


----------



## sg1

WOW.... 63 entries!!

That's alot of 1/18 cars in 1 place!

Thanks to everyone who made it out, it was a great time!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Easy said:


> Great night of racing at The Gate. Thanks to Wayne, Mike, Bud Chuck, and all the rest that make it fun.


Wish i could of made it out.....thanks to all for keeping a good thing roling :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

From the BRP D main to the A, it was some of the most competitive racing I have seen in a long time!!! Congrats to all the drivers who bumped up, and to all the main winners! 
Every car passed tech, and every car had the voltage checked before the race. 

Not only did the adults have fun, but the kids in novice did an outstanding job! 2 full heats!!!!! 

I want to thank the guys that traveled from CT! It was great to see you guys again!


Big thanks to the NORCAR crew that kept us well feed and the program moving smoothly!

BRP RACING IS BACK!!!!


----------



## suckfish

Hi Mike , can u guys post the results for us that didn't get to come out this year? Thanks


----------



## Micro_Racer

BRP 3100Kv Brushless Class:
1. Wayne Gerber (TQ)
2. Michael Elwood
3. David Mizer
4. Don Smolik
5. Dave Berry
6. Bud Bartos
7. Matt Heckman (bump from B)
8. Geoff
9. Mike Magliano Jr.
10. Brankica
11. Steve Schuttenberg
12. Tim Heath
13. David Marroe (bump from C)
14. Daren Toman
15. Don Pflueger
16. Mike Long
17. Scott Plourde
18. Carl Freeman (bump from D)
19. Sam Williams
20. Ross Knisely
21. Tim Roberts
22. Don Deutsch
23. Zach Schuttenberg
24. James Jones
25. Mike Buca

WOW 25 BRP drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Novice:
1. Max Buca
2. Dominic Blackstock
3. Clayton Plourde
4. Emma Elwood (that's my girl!!!!!!)
5. Travis Gerber
6. Sandra Jones
7. Joey Roberts
8. Michael Freeman
9. Katelyn Schuttenberg
10. Dillon Buran
11. George Carubba
12. Ben Medved
13. Gino Packard
14. Pete Packard


WOW - 14 Novice drivers :thumbsup:

39 BRP Oval drivers -- that has got to be some sort of record

The next race is March 31st. This is not a points race - it is trophy night - we will crown the 2011-2012 Indoor Champion!

I hear we may see some new and old racers we haven't seen in a long time make an appearance! 

BRP - putting the FUN back into oval racing!!!! (and by the looks of the turn out for road racing - road BRP racing is BACK)


If you have a BRP - come on out!!! :wave:


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> BRP 3100Kv Brushless Class:
> 1. Wayne Gerber (TQ)
> 2. Michael Elwood
> 3. David Mizer
> 4. Don Smolik
> 5. Dave Berry
> 6. Bud Bartos
> 7. Matt Heckman (bump from B)
> 8. Geoff
> 9. Mike Magliano Jr.
> 10. Brankica
> 11. Steve Schuttenberg
> 12. Tim Heath
> 13. David Marroe (bump from C)
> 14. Daren Toman
> 15. Don Pflueger
> 16. Mike Long
> 17. Scott Plourde
> 18. Carl Freeman (bump from D)
> 19. Sam Williams
> 20. Ross Knisely
> 21. Tim Roberts
> 22. Don Deutsch
> 23. Zach Schuttenberg
> 24. James Jones
> 25. Mike Buca
> 
> WOW 25 BRP drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Novice:
> 1. Max Buca
> 2. Dominic Blackstock
> 3. Clayton Plourde
> 4. Emma Elwood (that's my girl!!!!!!)
> 5. Travis Gerber
> 6. Sandra Jones
> 7. Joey Roberts
> 8. Michael Freeman
> 9. Katelyn Schuttenberg
> 10. Dillon Buran
> 11. George Carubba
> 12. Ben Medved
> 13. Gino Packard
> 14. Pete Packard
> 
> 
> WOW - 14 Novice drivers :thumbsup:
> 
> 39 BRP Oval drivers -- that has got to be some sort of record
> 
> The next race is March 31st. This is not a points race - it is trophy night - we will crown the 2011-2012 Indoor Champion!
> 
> I hear we may see some new and old racers we haven't seen in a long time make an appearance!
> 
> BRP - putting the FUN back into oval racing!!!! (and by the looks of the turn out for road racing - road BRP racing is BACK)
> 
> 
> If you have a BRP - come on out!!! :wave:


Who was that CRAZY dad out there in Novice? That S.O.B. is going to hurt someone. HaHa...My kid would NOT let me run with the big boys. I'm done messing around. BRP is still my favorite 1/18 scale car. Going to buy a Ready to Run BRP from the gate! My BRP at home will get a STUPID fast motor just because I want to see what it can do outside!!!!! Is there a class to run BRP all year long?:wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

The BRP Summer Series will run at NORCAR. The dates should be announced at the next 1/18th scale event on March 31st. I think we will run every 3rd week throughout the summer. We will run both road and oval this summer series (tracks will have a road infield, and large oval). 

I can't wait for the next series - I want my name on that BIG BRP trophy!!!


----------



## Easy

Anyone having trouble with the smooth can red motors? I have gotten 3 of them within the past 2 months, and 2 are bad. Just wondering....


----------



## Micro_Racer

I have not had any issues with the motors. Out of the 90 that have come in, 3 have had issues out of the box (coging when first put in the car) 

It is important to cut the heat shrink on the 3 wires before you bend them forward to fit in the rear pod. 2 of the motors that had issue, one of the wires was pulled out from the internal wireing.


----------



## suckfish

Thanks Micro for the Post.. Really glad to see all them Racers.. Go BRP's


----------



## BudBartos

Just want to say THANKS to all that came out and to the NORCAR crew for a great race day :thumbsup: 

Super BIG turnout and just a FUN day. Love watch the Novice classes run! Those BRP cars are the most durable in the world is all I have to say.


----------



## suckfish

Micro_Racer said:


> BRP 3100Kv Brushless Class:
> 1. Wayne Gerber (TQ)
> 2. Michael Elwood
> 3. David Mizer
> 4. Don Smolik
> 5. Dave Berry
> 6. Bud Bartos
> 7. Matt Heckman (bump from B)
> 8. Geoff
> 9. Mike Magliano Jr.
> 10. Brankica
> 11. Steve Schuttenberg
> 12. Tim Heath
> 13. David Marroe (bump from C)
> 14. Daren Toman
> 15. Don Pflueger
> 16. Mike Long
> 17. Scott Plourde
> 18. Carl Freeman (bump from D)
> 19. Sam Williams
> 20. Ross Knisely
> 21. Tim Roberts
> 22. Don Deutsch
> 23. Zach Schuttenberg
> 24. James Jones
> 25. Mike Buca
> 
> WOW 25 BRP drivers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Novice:
> 1. Max Buca
> 2. Dominic Blackstock
> 3. Clayton Plourde
> 4. Emma Elwood (that's my girl!!!!!!)
> 5. Travis Gerber
> 6. Sandra Jones
> 7. Joey Roberts
> 8. Michael Freeman
> 9. Katelyn Schuttenberg
> 10. Dillon Buran
> 11. George Carubba
> 12. Ben Medved
> 13. Gino Packard
> 14. Pete Packard
> 
> 
> WOW - 14 Novice drivers :thumbsup:
> 
> 39 BRP Oval drivers -- that has got to be some sort of record
> 
> The next race is March 31st. This is not a points race - it is trophy night - we will crown the 2011-2012 Indoor Champion!
> 
> I hear we may see some new and old racers we haven't seen in a long time make an appearance!
> 
> BRP - putting the FUN back into oval racing!!!! (and by the looks of the turn out for road racing - road BRP racing is BACK)
> 
> 
> If you have a BRP - come on out!!! :wave:


Nice who Won the A Main?


----------



## Easy

Wayne


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> I have not had any issues with the motors. Out of the 90 that have come in, 3 have had issues out of the box (coging when first put in the car)
> 
> It is important to cut the heat shrink on the 3 wires before you bend them forward to fit in the rear pod. 2 of the motors that had issue, one of the wires was pulled out from the internal wireing.


One of them feels like it is bound up, the other just stutters, and I mean really bad. (I don't think it is cogging)
Don


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Just want to say THANKS to all that came out and to the NORCAR crew for a great race day :thumbsup:
> 
> Super BIG turnout and just a FUN day. Love watch the Novice classes run! Those BRP cars are the most durable in the world is all I have to say.


That's no joke! BRP's are bullet proof. My only question is...How can I keep my steering servo from moving? No matter what type of servo tape I use, it always comes loose. Wayne told me to use a little bit of super glue, and I like that idea, BUT what happens when the servo eventually needs replaced? I don't want to mess up the chassis by ripping the servo off. I'm only a few months into this thing, but you guys have been soo helpful and my son and I have really bonded over this hobby.


----------



## DMiz

pete_p said:


> That's no joke! BRP's are bullet proof. My only question is...How can I keep my steering servo from moving? No matter what type of servo tape I use, it always comes loose. Wayne told me to use a little bit of super glue, and I like that idea, BUT what happens when the servo eventually needs replaced? I don't want to mess up the chassis by ripping the servo off. I'm only a few months into this thing, but you guys have been soo helpful and my son and I have really bonded over this hobby.


Shoe Goo the servo in place,will stay in place and if something happens to the servo just pry it off goo remains plyable and peels right off chassis.


----------



## sg1

DMiz said:


> Shoe Goo the servo in place,will stay in place and if something happens to the servo just pry it off goo remains plyable and peels right off chassis.


I super glued mine 

Lower center of gravity....


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> I super glued mine
> 
> Lower center of gravity....


I'll experiment with my kids car. Are there any Hop Ups for BRP's? Has that Blue RTR car in the case been run, or is it Brand New? Think I might buy it.


----------



## Micro_Racer

pete_p said:


> I'll experiment with my kids car. Are there any Hop Ups for BRP's? Has that Blue RTR car in the case been run, or is it Brand New? Think I might buy it.


RTR are all new - never run except in my basement to set the steering, gear mesh, and ESC....


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> RTR are all new - never run except in my basement to set the steering, gear mesh, and ESC....


I'll be in on Saturday, and if it's still there I'll buy it.


----------



## martian 710

"Carpet Racers" is on The Documentary Channel right now!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I know some of You were interested in the big slot car race I'm going to this weekend. You can watch it live just like the RC races.

http://www.tomthumbhobbies.com/LiveTiming/

Racing starts Friday.


----------



## martian 710

Is anyone going to the Micro Nats this year?


----------



## Micro_Racer

I will not be going.....I will be at the NORCAR 1/18th Scale Worlds Race


----------



## martian 710

Micro_Racer said:


> I will not be going.....I will be at the NORCAR 1/18th Scale Worlds Race


Me too!!! I'm busy doing parts inventory to see what I need to order from Bud to get our cars ready and updated for brushless.:thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> RTR are all new - never run except in my basement to set the steering, gear mesh, and ESC....


Ok. I need to focus on one thing at a time. I have a BRP road car, going to get an oval car(that way I'm ready for any BRP racing). I have tooo much stuff at home that I can't race. I'm willing to get rid of my 18B with 4200kv motor. MAYBE get rid of my 18R with 8300kv(it's going to hurt someone). I'm still looking at VTA, but I'm liking pan cars. If I went with a pan car(not too expensive) what would be a good choice? 1/10 or 1/12?


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> I'm still looking at VTA, but I'm liking pan cars. If I went with a pan car(not too expensive) what would be a good choice? 1/10 or 1/12?


WGT cars are a little easier to drive, but a little bit faster than 1/12 scale. WGT races are 6 minutes, 1/12 scale 8 minutes. WGT has a spec tire, 1/12 doesn't (but I generally only run black fronts/orange rears, so that's not a bad thing). 1/12 scale is a little cheaper, since the tires and bodies are cheaper. Most guys run the same ESC and servo in WGT as 1/12 scale. The battery is the same. 17.5 motor in 1/12, 13.5 in WGT. Basically, your choice.


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> WGT cars are a little easier to drive, but a little bit faster than 1/12 scale. WGT races are 6 minutes, 1/12 scale 8 minutes. WGT has a spec tire, 1/12 doesn't (but I generally only run black fronts/orange rears, so that's not a bad thing). 1/12 scale is a little cheaper, since the tires and bodies are cheaper. Most guys run the same ESC and servo in WGT as 1/12 scale. The battery is the same. 17.5 motor in 1/12, 13.5 in WGT. Basically, your choice.


Cool. I'm going to put some Pics up tonight of what I'm selling. I'll see what kind of money I have to work with. Don't know if I can part with my 18R. Can I put my 18B in the glass case at The Gate? Or is that just for you "On Road" guys? I'll be there on Sat. to get something. Are you racing WGT on Sat? I'm still trying to understand all the classes.


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Are you racing WGT on Sat? I'm still trying to understand all the classes.


Yes. Racing starts at 5pm.


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes. Racing starts at 5pm.


OK. I'm going to bring some stuff to sell in the case, and buy a car. I saw a video of Bud THROWING a BRP car at another car during a race! Hmmm...is that legal?


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> I saw a video of Bud THROWING a BRP car at another car during a race! Hmmm...is that legal?


Was this Saturday? Damn, I missed it. Overhand or underhand? Was Wii bowling in use?

That's probably not the correct way to turn marshal. 

Or was he trying a new way to do the two car drafting like NASCAR does?


----------



## martian 710

CarbonJoe said:


> Was this Saturday? Damn, I missed it. Overhand or underhand? Was Wii bowling in use?
> 
> That's probably not the correct way to turn marshal.
> 
> Or was he trying a new way to do the two car drafting like NASCAR does?


It was at the Figure8 race. Do a search for "Don't mess with Bud" on youtube. It's a classic!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

martian 710 said:


> It was at the Figure8 race. Do a search for "Don't mess with Bud" on youtube. It's a classic!!!


Bud was throwing car at Tangs car, so that made it ok :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

martian 710 said:


> It was at the Figure8 race. Do a search for "Don't mess with Bud" on youtube. It's a classic!!!


thats an oldddddddddddd vidio


----------



## BudBartos

BudBartos said:


> I know some of You were interested in the big slot car race I'm going to this weekend. You can watch it live just like the RC races.
> 
> http://www.tomthumbhobbies.com/LiveTiming/
> 
> Racing starts Friday.


Got 4th in gt coupe fk today. Was kicking it last heat got drilled and braid popped out. Lost 6 laps.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Maybe you need a new LiPo!


----------



## pete_p

pete_p said:


> OK. I'm going to bring some stuff to sell in the case, and buy a car. I saw a video of Bud THROWING a BRP car at another car during a race! Hmmm...is that legal?


Anyone racing 1/18 pan cars tonight (3-10-12)? I'm bringing mine just in case. My motor is still cogging, but when I turn down the "punch" and use a smaller pinion it minimizes the cogging. Is it just those specific 3100kv motors? Every one of those motors has done this to me. Hmmmmm......


----------



## Micro_Racer

I think Ross will be racing BRP today. As for the 3100kv motor check the timing. The higher the timing the greater the possibility of cogging. Also if you have the punch control set high, the LiPo may not be able to get the power to the motor. A larger LiPo has helped in my "speed" car.


----------



## Crusty

I'll be there with my BRP!


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Maybe you need a new LiPo!



Braid cost about the same. LOL


----------



## pete_p

Crusty said:


> I'll be there with my BRP!


I'm in for BRP! I'll be there by 4:30ish. If my car keeps cogging...Let's put my 8300kv in it, just for [email protected]%s and grins!!! bahahahaha!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer

The 2011-2012 Winter Series has come to an end  -- Be sure to come to the NORCAR 1/18th Worlds Event on March 31st! This will be an awesome race AND the awards ceremony for the BRP series! We will also have the 2012 BRP Summer Series flyers! The summer series is going to be really cool - it will have something a little different than in years past!!!!


----------



## Crusty

> The summer series is going to be really cool - it will have something a little different than in years past!!!!


Air conditioning? :wave:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Maybe. But something even better!


----------



## Easy

Micro, you have a pm.


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> The 2011-2012 Winter Series has come to an end  -- Be sure to come to the NORCAR 1/18th Worlds Event on March 31st! This will be an awesome race AND the awards ceremony for the BRP series! We will also have the 2012 BRP Summer Series flyers! The summer series is going to be really cool - it will have something a little different than in years past!!!!


Hey Mike, 
Will my BRP road car be done by March 31st? Oh, I figured out how to stop the steering servo from moving around...I quit hitting the wall.:thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

it should be......


----------



## pete_p

Micro_Racer said:


> it should be......


SWEEET! I'm looking forward to racing my "micro_racer" special edition oval car on the 31st!!!


----------



## pete_p

pete_p said:


> Hey Mike,
> Will my BRP road car be done by March 31st? Oh, I figured out how to stop the steering servo from moving around...I quit hitting the wall.:thumbsup:


Does BRP make any upgrades for their cars (suspension, chassis upgrades, etc...)? I like the cars just as they are, but just wondering if there are upgrades.


----------



## NitroGeoff

That depends if bud is feeling ambitious


----------



## pete_p

NitroGeoff said:


> That depends if bud is feeling ambitious


DAMMIT Bud, get ambitious!!! I figure since I'm always in LAST PLACE, maybe I could at least have cool stuff on my car.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Bud did make a carbon fiber chassis with a center shock as a "hop-up".......


----------



## pete_p

Since I'm buying a top of the line "micro_racer" special edition BRP road car next week, I'm putting my old Roller in the case at The Gate for $60. That's the roller with a steering servo, and a 3100kv motor. This car is soo consistant, it comes in the same place each race (last place). Only because of the driver.:thumbsup:


----------



## pete_p

I'm looking to buy two more 1/18 hobbywing ESC's and a few extra FlySky receivers. Anyone know if The Gate will have them in stock next Sat.? Have fun this weekend guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

pete_p said:


> I'm looking to buy two more 1/18 hobbywing ESC's and a few extra FlySky receivers. Anyone know if The Gate will have them in stock next Sat.? Have fun this weekend guys! :thumbsup:


I think the esc's are there, maybe 1 reciever.


----------



## old_dude

Two 25a ESC's will be there next Saturday.


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> I think the esc's are there, maybe 1 reciever.


Cool! I'm switching all my mini's to brushless, and you just can't beat those prices at the gate.


----------



## pete_p

sg1 said:


> I think the esc's are there, maybe 1 reciever.


Do you ever do pre-orders if I pay up front? That 4200kv I bought from Mike runs sooo nice in my 18B. I'll pay up-front for three more if possible???


----------



## Micro_Racer

I don't think the hobby shop will stock the 4200Kv motors. You can buy them at the following web site:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=4215

they are currently out of stock.....


----------



## BudBartos

Pete P > I have some used 4200 still good.


----------



## Micro_Racer

check out this new thread 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=357510

Help us grow the series!

Notice the dates - that is the dates the summer series will race. Bud will soon make a new summer thread with the dates and rules.....enjoy!


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Pete P > I have some used 4200 still good.


Bud-How many do you have? I'll buy at least three if you have them!!!


----------



## BudBartos

I have 2 casltle 4200 2 Chinese 4200 and 1 castle 6800
5 total all for $50.00


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> I have 2 casltle 4200 2 Chinese 4200 and 1 castle 6800
> 5 total all for $50.00


SOLD! I can do it ASAP. Just send me a messege.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Series Champ will be crowned at the NORCAR 1/18th Indy Race March 31st! Come on out, enjoy a cool day of racing both oval and road, and see the new 3100Kv series winners!


----------



## Easy

Micro_Racer said:


> Series Champ will be crowned at the NORCAR 1/18th Indy Race March 31st! Come on out, enjoy a cool day of racing both oval and road, and see the new 3100Kv series winners!


Planning on being there to congratulate all the winners!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Micro_Racer said:


> Series Champ will be crowned at the NORCAR 1/18th Indy Race March 31st! Come on out, enjoy a cool day of racing both oval and road, and see the new 3100Kv series winners!





Easy said:


> Planning on being there to congratulate all the winners!!!


Planning on being there to humiliate all the losers!!!


----------



## BudBartos

All BRP racers are WINNERS :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer

Just like the kids in the special olympics.


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> All BRP racers are WINNERS :thumbsup:


I'm bringing my BRP to the gate this Saturday the 24th. If you have one and want to race it...Stay home until next week! That way I can finally finish a race in any place other than LAST!:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

Micro, you have a pm


----------



## BudBartos

Micro_Racer said:


> Just like the kids in the special olympics.


Yes were all special !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

Don't start !!!:devil:


----------



## BudBartos

Ross >> You coming sat ?? Have some ?? for You top secret


----------



## fireball47

Steve, Aero-Tec has the charger part you want. I will be close to there tomorrow and can get it for you if you would like.

Sam Williams


----------



## Easy

Micro, you have a pm
Don


----------



## Micro_Racer

back at ya...


----------



## K-5 CAPER

I hope to hit that megamillions on friday so i can take over 51 percent of brp:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy

K-5 CAPER said:


> I hope to hit that megamillions on friday so i can take over 51 percent of brp:thumbsup:


Going to spend it all in one place???


----------



## Easy

What time does racing start Sat?


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> What time does racing start Sat?


Doors open at 10am (maybe a bit earlier), racing at 1pm


----------



## BudBartos

Did You mean 3:00 for racing ? or is it 1:00 ???


----------



## sg1

1:00 for racing 

It's on the thread and website 


Info from the other thread:


Hey guys,

Just a reminder that this Friday we will have open practice for the oval and road race Saturday. If you'd like to come out and get some laps in or set up your pit, come on down.
This would be a great time to get some tweeking done to those road cars!

Also, doors open at 10am Saturday and racing starts at 1pm.

If you're running late let me know and I'll get you put into the heat board.


We have CRC, Parma/PSE, and Norcar stickers for all entrants along with 1 ticket for door prizes.

Door prizes have been donated by:
BRP
CRC
Parma/PSE
Castle
Paint Monster
NORCAR

We'll also do a 50/50 drawing and have the food ready for all!

If there is anything specific you may need let me know so I can get it in!

The classes we have are:

Oval:
3100 pancar
Novice
mini latemodel/slider

Road:
3100 pancar
open pancar
mini TC

We will have lots of medallions to give out 

All of the "A" mains will receive one along with TQ.
1-3 in the lower mains will also receive them


----------



## sg1

Bud if you are not up by 1pm let me know...

I'm sure we could push the start time out some


----------



## K-5 CAPER

uhh sg1..... i wake up at 8 pm saturday night after working friday night,,,, can we work a schedule a little better?  :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> uhh sg1..... i wake up at 8 pm saturday night after working friday night,,,, can we work a schedule a little better?  :thumbsup:


Don't sleep!


----------



## K-5 CAPER

sg1 said:


> Don't sleep!


i sleep during the races.....and competitors dont like me taking them outl


----------



## BudBartos

I have been telling people 3:00 ?? Just want to make sure.


----------



## sg1

BudBartos said:


> I have been telling people 3:00 ?? Just want to make sure.


We can do 3:00 since you been telling people the wrong time


----------



## sg1

K-5 CAPER said:


> i sleep during the races.....and competitors dont like me taking them outl


I can put you and Tang togather... It would be fun!


----------



## BudBartos

No just want to clarify it. So thank You 3:00


----------



## Micro_Racer

3pm it is!!! That give me some more time to practice


----------



## Easy

Now lets get this straight. Is it 1pm, or 3pm?? Either time is OK wioth me, but I need to know when I have to leave by.
Thanks
Don


----------



## sg1

Easy said:


> Now lets get this straight. Is it 1pm, or 3pm?? Either time is OK wioth me, but I need to know when I have to leave by.
> Thanks
> Don


Bud said 3:00pm!


----------



## Easy

Really doesn't matter to me, just need to know what time I have to leave.
Thanks
Don


----------



## CarbonJoe

Just get there at 10am and you're covered either way.


----------



## BudBartos

Awards are all ready to go !!!!!


----------



## ghoulardi

K-5 CAPER said:


> i sleep during the races.....and competitors dont like me taking them outl


 Don't work !


----------



## pete_p

BudBartos said:


> Awards are all ready to go !!!!!


Any LAST place awards?:freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe

pete_p said:


> Any LAST place awards?:freak:


No sandbagging allowed!


----------



## pete_p

CarbonJoe said:


> No sandbagging allowed!


Sandbagging? Dude, I'm trying here.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Congrats to Dave M for the series win! Nice job Don S on 2nd! Now on to the Summer Series!


----------



## fireball47

Thanks to all the NORCAR folks that made this race happen. It was good fun. Congrats to Dave on his win.


----------



## Easy

A fun night of racing. My grandson had a ball.


----------



## K-5 CAPER

Bud looks like Mr Henry had an impressive run Saturday night at Attica going from 13th to 5th in the main


----------



## BudBartos

I seen that did You go? Thats because he was racing slot cars that morning


----------



## K-5 CAPER

BudBartos said:


> I seen that did You go? Thats because he was racing slot cars that morning


no wasnt there going this weekend :thumbsup: Kasey Kahne running there this weekend


----------



## Micro_Racer

NORCAR is hosting the IRS oval race this weekend. Friday practice is open to BRP if you like to do some testing foe the upcoming Summer Series.


----------



## Tread1

Micro_Racer said:


> NORCAR is hosting the IRS oval race this weekend. Friday practice is open to BRP if you like to do some testing foe the upcoming Summer Series.


Isn't the irs race next weekend?


----------



## CarbonJoe

IRS SPRING CHALLENGE APRIL 13 & 14

http://www.norcarracing.com/


----------



## Micro_Racer

Sorry. We have an oval race (open to all classes) this Friday.


----------



## Racer649

*Summer series*

When does the summer series start?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Racer649 said:


> When does the summer series start?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=152120&d=1333387101


----------

